# Do you think the new HDUI is sluggish on your receiver(s)?



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I am curious as to what you all think about the new HDUI and if you think it's working as expected or if it's sluggish on certain receivers.

The poll is multiple choice.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

2 HR22's and 1 HR20, on unsupported network and whole home active.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

3 HR24s.

Once in the guide or other list, speed is wonderful. Very quick and enjoyable.

However, getting to the guide and other lists is sluggish, as is pulling up QuickTune. Also, when deleting a show from the recorded list, it is very slow.

Overall, one step forward, one step backward. Not slow enough to want to throw the remote as it was on my HR21 of years gone by, but definitely an irritant.

Personally for all the cosmetics that the HDGUI brought to the table, they could have left me the old guide. Same functionality but quicker in almost all respects. I realize that it seems the older units got quicker. But for me, with all HR24s, this was not an upgrade - sidegrade at best.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 2 HR20's and 1 HR21. I don't now that sluggish is necessarily the best way to describe them, but they're not quick.

Things like scrolling the guide are quicker than they were with the old UI.

Things like entering a channel number are as sluggish as they've ever been. If I key in a channel number, it sometimes takes 15-20 seconds to change the channel and have the next one viewable. I often have to key in channel numbers multiple times because it hasn't recognized one of the numbers.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

HR20-700 It has been slow to respond to remote commands


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

My HR20, HR23 and H23 are no more sluggish than before on regular functions and faster in the Guide. WHDVR through an unsupported network works the same and is pretty responsive, seemingly as responsive as other people's systems on DECA and SWiM.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> 3 HR24s.
> 
> Once in the guide or other list, speed is wonderful. Very quick and enjoyable.
> 
> ...


Ditto for me - I'd be happy to go back to the old GUI to get the speed back.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

I have 2 HR24's and 3 R22's. The HR24's overall are quicker than the R22's but the performance on either type of unit is not as good as I had been expecting BUT still better than the old GUI.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

HR22-100's are fairly sluggish when first starting from standby. Took several seconds like 10 or more to see the list popup after pressing the button. It did improve with time.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

My HR20 guide is much faster, the rest is about the same.
HR24s are the same as with the old.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Except for the guide (being faster), the rest seems about the same (after an initial 24 hours of molasses in January).


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

I feel like my HR23 is about the same on most all function except the guide and playlist movement which is much, much better than before. The H23 is faster all the way around, especially the guide, playlist is probably about the same but that's because it's coming from the DVRs across the network. The HR24 is as speedy as it was, maybe some additional speed in the guide and playlist. No complaints, still quite happy.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It often feels like it takes longer for the Guide and List to show, but once there, are very fast. 

Ironically, in trying to put a number on that, both are very fast on my H25 this morning!


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

What I have found with my HR20 is that the FIRST button push has a long response. For example if I hit Guide it might take 5 seconds to come up. Every Guide button push after that is pretty snappy. If it sits too long it will go back to slow, but then it speeds up again. It is as if the HR20 goes to sleep. 

My HR23 is another story. It was slow before the HDGUI and is still slow. Had to resort to turning scrolling effects off. (Wife hates that they are off)


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Both of my HR21s are still slow in pulling up menus or seeing the box respond to direct channel entry. Once you are in the guide or playing list the receiver is very fast. Overall it is better than the old GUI but not the big improvement that was talked about here at DBSTalk.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

HR24 generally working fine except for intermittent screen saver kicking in.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

It works great on my HR24, but my HR21 is pretty much as slow as it was with the old blue GUI.


----------



## BobStokesbary (Oct 24, 2010)

My experience parallels that of *lparsons21* with our HR24s. It also seems MRV is slower for programs recorded on the bedroom DVR and played on the front room DVR. All in all I'm not sure I gained anything on this upgrade.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

BobStokesbary said:


> My experience parallels that of *lparsons21* with our HR24s. It also seems MRV is slower for programs recorded on the bedroom DVR and played on the front room DVR. All in all I'm not sure I gained anything on this upgrade.


Yeah, pulling up a show recorded on the remote DVR is much slower than it was when I had the old GUI. Interestingly, it was faster after I had the new one a couple days, then started slowing down.

And no, none of the DVRs have more than 40% of their space being used. Tried restarting all of it, including the CCK, no difference. Just very slow to start the show from a remote DVR.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

While the Guide is fast, the overall response from my Remote is like an old dog on my HR21-100 in comparison to my other Receivers.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

Sometimes it's fast. Sometimes it's slow. It usually takes several seconds for the guide (or any screen) to come up. Navigating once a screen is up is usually snappy.

I'm sure this has nothing to do with the UI update, but the remote for both of my receivers seems to be weaker. I have to be pointed right at the receiver for it to respond. Even then, sometimes it does not respond. I have new batteries in both remotes.

I have an HR20 and HR21.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

On our HR20-700s, the guide is certainly faster. Everything else is the same or slower. In terms of overall speed, it's a slowdown. Delays are inconsistent, but they appear far too often and make using the DVR less than a pleasure.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> 3 HR24s.
> 
> Once in the guide or other list, speed is wonderful. Very quick and enjoyable.
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah, pulling up a show recorded on the remote DVR is much slower than it was when I had the old GUI. Interestingly, it was faster after I had the new one a couple days, then started slowing down.


This has been my experience with my HR23. At first it was noticeably faster, but now it's almost as slow as it was before the GUI changed. And doing anything with a show from another receiver (play, delete, FF, etc.) seems to take a bit longer than it used to.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Im good no problems here

HR20-700, HR21-100, (2) H24-700's


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

2 HR20-700s. Bot hare slower than they were before. upwards of 8-10 seconds to respond to some remote commands. Sometimes after pressing some buttons it will then speed up. Butthe initial response is unacceptable.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

_Navigating_ my HR20 guide is great - very fast, but getting to my playlist - now 10 seconds after the button push. Getting to the guide - about 5 seconds. Erasing items from the playlist and getting back to the background playlist - 20 seconds. So while the _guide navigation_ is faster than ever, some other things have slowed considerably.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

I've only checked on our HR20-700. Scrolling through the program guide is much quicker, but I don't use the guide that much. Other functions are no faster and in some cases seem much slower.

All in all, the new GUI is much ado about nothing.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

5 HR24-500s and 2 HR23-700s and Everything is working Fine.

No Complaints.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Since my HR24-500 received the new HDUI (0x57b) I've experienced a few issues. The channel logos on QuickTunes did not return. Re-entering my prefered channels on QuickTunes did not work nor did resetting the receiver. With the help of DBSTALK members a fix was eventually found. Another issue I'm having is when I select menu, scroll down to Extras and select Showroom this message appears "1999 (SHOWROOM) is currently not available". Yet if I select Guide and enter 1999 Showroom appears twice on the menu (one on top of the other). If I select the top choice the afore mentioned message appears. When I select the bottom choice the Showroom menu appears. A third issue I'm having is with Smart Search. I bank a list of actors and directors on Smart Search to keep track of upcoming events with them. Normally when you select their names a photo with background info appears along with upcoming events. However with some of them (John Ford, John Wayne, Robert Mitchum, ect.) there is no photo or background info, only a list of upcoming events. Yet when I select one one their films, select Cast & Crew, then select their name a photo with background info appears. Other then these three issues the new HDUI works great.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

I manually forced my HR-21 to update to the new HD Guide and aside from scrolling the guide, which is a lot faster than the old GUI, everything else is slower. Channel changes are slower, accessing the playlist is slower, reaching menus are slower. The red-red-blue-blue-yellow-green trick on channel 1 doesnt seem to do anything anymore either.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I've noticed a significant increase in speed on my HR20 and HR21. The only thing that has cropped back up, speed wise, is on my HR21 with direct input of channels. It will not accept more than two digits at a time. So to go to channel 200 in the guide, you end up going to 20 (which is 27 here) then 0 (or 1 in this case).


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

My HR 24 boxes like the new guide, my old HR 21 is sluggish.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Perhaps the HR20s and HR21s are not as Happy as the Rest of the HR2X Series as my HR23-700s are Very Fast along with my 5 HR24-500s.


----------



## upjtboogie (Sep 3, 2011)

Performance on the HR24 is much worse than the old blue UI, but I'm on CE not the consumer release.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I have it on all my receivers (see Signature) with no speed issues or problems.

Kevin


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Perhaps the HR20s and HR21s are not as Happy as the Rest of the HR2X Series as my HR23-700s are Very Fast along with my 5 HR24-500s.


My HR23 gives new meaning to the word "slow". I pray daily that it explodes.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

It's fast as all get out on mine (check sig) although I don't have/never had any of the older receivers. I tend to scroll a lot and it whips through the pages, at times causing me to pass by the channel I was searching for.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

Since updating to the HD guide, my HR22-100 is faster in the guide and much more responsive to all remote commands including direct tuning to channels with the number keys.

Some features like accessing the playlist are just as sluggish as the SD guide, but not any more so than previously. Pretty sure harddisk access times and throughput is a bottleneck for many DVRs.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

HR21-200 really slow. HR20-100 somewhat faster than HR21, but still slow. Turning scrolling off helps a little. Just have to live with it, as it is what it is.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> My HR20, HR23 and H23 are no more sluggish than before on regular functions and faster in the Guide. WHDVR through an unsupported network works the same and is pretty responsive, seemingly as responsive as other people's systems on DECA and SWiM.


I'm curious how Carl (and others) in this situation voted.

"No more sluggish than before" would seem to indicate he voted the last option. However, IMO, the HD GUI was/is touted as being faster, so even though it's faster in the guide (and list), if it's the same as before, shouldn't it be voted as "sluggish" (based on expectations).

I have a feeling people are voting in this poll several different ways.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not going to vote because I have only one receiver on the national HD GUI and I rarely use it, but also because I have 5 different models and have seen sporadic sluggishness on each of them, with no consistency in when the sluggishness appears or how long it lasts... it comes ... and it goes... on different boxes... at different times. 

That's probably the most frustrating part of it, because if it was consistently sluggish I could adapt my usage to adjust how I use my remote, but with it being fast one instance and slow the next, there's no adapting.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Both my HR22-100's have improved in the area I care about the most. When I enter a channel number, it enters it the first time. Still have a bit of an issue with my Harmony remote doing double entry though. The other feature I like, is having the ability to hold one of the arrow keys down and scroll through the guide.

Bringing up the guide, menu, playlist are still slow, about 5 seconds. I wish it were faster, but I can live with it the way it is. I don't have the urge to get an HR24 anymore. Maybe an HR34 one day though, for the extra tuners and PIP.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

My HR22 with the HD gui is a little better with the guide button and menu but everything else is the same and the playlist is slower than the SD gui but that's because of the amount of recording with 50% disk space on 2tb external hdd, with internal drive playlist opens faster, also notice when changing channels quickly it speeds up a bit when clearing nvram on channel 1.


----------



## obladi6703 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have an HR 21 in my bedroom and an HR 24 in my living room. They seem to both operate at the same speed as before, the HR 21 is a little bit quicker. However, I am now having problems with my MRV. Before the update, MRV ran smoothly with little problems. Now, when I watch a recording from the bedroom to the living room, playback will stop for appx 15 to 20 seconds in random places.

Also, the list screen seems to run slower on both receivers.

I am going to reset the receivers and reset my network and see if this helps.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

My HR24-500 is occasionally slow now. I haven't noticed any slow downs on my H24-100s though.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I have HR20-700 and a HR21-100 and they are slow if not slower than before on remote key presses for pressing channel numbers and trickplay. Once inside the guide, the guide speed is a better. Granted I'm not on national HDGUI, but its been this consistently bad since I've been using the HDGUI. I do have Whole Room on unsupported network, but that part has been functioning just fine.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

My HR20 guide is very fast. The rest is the same speed as the old interface. I use the guide more than anything else so Im happy with the new interface.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

HR24's have become VERY sluggish. Takes forwever to get to the guide or list. but once in the speed improves slightly.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Today was a perfect example of the HR20 "sleeping".

I turned it on and for some reason it was on HBOL. It took a good 2-3 minutes before it would recognize any remote commands. Finally, once it did it is as fast as it should be. Right now I hit INFO. I counted to 5 before it came up. Once I cleared it I hit INFO again and it was instantaneous. I then hit GUIDE and it came up instantly as well.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Since my HR24-500 received the new HDUI (0x57b) I've experienced a few issues. The channel logos on QuickTunes did not return. Re-entering my prefered channels on QuickTunes did not work nor did resetting the receiver. With the help of DBSTALK members a fix was eventually found. Another issue I'm having is when I select menu, scroll down to Extras and select Showroom this message appears "1999 (SHOWROOM) is currently not available". Yet if I select Guide and enter 1999 Showroom appears twice on the menu (one on top of the other). If I select the top choice the afore mentioned message appears. When I select the bottom choice the Showroom menu appears. A third issue I'm having is with Smart Search. I bank a list of actors and directors on Smart Search to keep track of upcoming events with them. Normally when you select their names a photo with background info appears along with upcoming events. However with some of them (John Ford, John Wayne, Robert Mitchum, ect.) there is no photo or background info, only a list of upcoming events. Yet when I select one one their films, select Cast & Crew, then select their name a photo with background info appears. Other then these three issues the new HDUI works great.


As a follow up the Showroom issue has been corrected and it's now working properly.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

hr20-700 is sluggish with new HDUI.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

mark_winn said:


> HR24's have become VERY sluggish. Takes forwever to get to the guide or list. but once in the speed improves slightly.


My 2 HR24s in my Den take 2 seconds to bring up the Guide or the Playlist.

Have you Rebooted your HR24 lately?

Have you Cleared your NVRAM lately?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow - according to this 'non-scientific' poll more receivers were slowed down than sped up?

Geez.... This seems familiar!

Maybe this would is a good time to point out that just because 'your' receivers are lightning quick doesn't mean there isn't a problem.

Déjà vu!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Mike Greer said:


> Wow - according to this 'non-scientific' poll more receivers were slowed down than sped up?
> 
> Geez.... This seems familiar!
> 
> ...


No quite accurate, 43% so far think they are working fine or as expected. This number is not broken down by individual receiver so likely covers more than one receiver per vote.

Nice try though.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> No quite accurate, 43% so far think they are working fine or as expected. This number is not broken down by individual receiver so likely covers more than one receiver per vote.
> 
> Nice try though.


I guess I don't understand what you are saying...

Don't these numbers surpise you?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

You need to understand that this is a multiple choice poll, so if you have multiple models you can vote for each one, if you think everything is fine you only vote once.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> No quite accurate, 43% so far think they are working fine or as expected. This number is not broken down by individual receiver so likely covers more than one receiver per vote.
> 
> Nice try though.


No actual identifiable count of receivers is on any line of the poll. For instance, I was one that had slowness on the HR24, and that counted as one vote.

But I have 3 HR24s, all showing that same sluggishness outside of the guide itself.

So the %'s are not really all that accurate, but they do show that something is probably amiss. In my case, the sluggishness is not all that irritating, but it is very noticeable and is somewhat irritating. Not HR21 POS irritating by a long shot!! 

It just took time after the HDGUI was out for those that were bragging about how much quicker it was to get some response that wasn't so glowing. Given the 1st looks history I've seen, that is nothing new either.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> You need to understand that this is a multiple choice poll, so if you have multiple models you can vote for each one, if you think everything is fine you only vote once.


I understand that - I have 3 HR24-500s that are slower with the new but I got only 1 vote.....

I don't see how we can get an accurate count with this poll but it surprises me how many people are having the 'slower' experience.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> No actual identifiable count of receivers is on any line of the poll. For instance, I was one that had slowness on the HR24, and that counted as one vote.
> 
> But I have 3 HR24s, all showing that same sluggishness outside of the guide itself.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Based on the age and chipsets in the older HD DVRs...the poll is exactly what I would have expected...

So are some of the subsequent comments.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Based on the age and chipsets in the older HD DVRs...the poll is exactly what I would have expected...
> 
> So are some of the subsequent comments.


You expected the long awaited new high-speed HDGUI to slow down so many old receivers?

Really?

I can't imagine what you mean by 'subsequent comments'!:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> You expected the long awaited new high-speed HDGUI to slow down so many old receivers?
> 
> Really?


Really...

The video chipsets in those could likely be more challenged by the newer video drivers stemming from HD screen presentations and corresponding content. No surprise there. They'll still work though.


> I can't imagine what you mean by 'subsequent comments'!:lol:


Puzzling.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Really...
> 
> The video chipsets in those could likely be more challenged by the newer video drivers stemming from HD screen presentations and corresponding content. No surprise there. They'll still work though.


Which was one idea that was expressed in the many threads before this HDGUI came out. Yet some that were testing were assuring us all along that this was FINALLY the cure to the speed issues with the HRs. Alas, as with the newer models that came out with the improved speed reports, it isn't quite that.

And for the video chipsets, yes that could be, and might even really be, the issue, that doesn't explain why the HR24s would have had some issues with the new interface. In fact, it should have been just the opposite. But it isn't.

Again, the speed issues are not horrendous, but there are there, they are real and as usual, not everyone is seeing it. Hasn't that always been one of the issues? That some with pick your model see issues and others don't. That shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Cag2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wednesday morning 3 of my 4 receivers had received the download. 24-500 did not--I reset no change, called DTV tech didn't know why but wait and it should download.
Has anyone else has this problem?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Both my receivers are pretty sporadic in how they act (HR21 and HR22). most days they are pretty good, but maybe one day a week I want to take them out back and shoot them because they are painfully slow it becomes almost inoperable, sometimes trying just to type a channel number in drives me to drink.Then there are 1 or 2 days a month when they are super fast.

In general I have seen nice speed updates since the new HDGUI, esp in the guide scrolling.


----------



## bean1980 (Jun 15, 2011)

My R22 works great. The HR24-200 is slow, but only when pulling up the list. The guide comes up normally after about a two second wait, so I have only noticed it slow down with the list function. Even tried cleaning up the hdd to see if it was that and it's still slow, native is turned off as well as the scrolling effects in the guide, which can sometimes affect receiver speed.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

1 HR24, 1 HR20, Whole Home.

Both are performing fine; HR20 is definitely much faster.

Only slight sluggish performance since the upgrade is when initially starting to play a recording from the other DVR.


----------



## 1dersky (Oct 9, 2007)

One H24, faster than before. Love it.

I am using the DTV remote. I note that because I've used a universal remote previously, which I later discovered responded significantly slower than the DTV remote.

So for those who add feedback going forward, could you specify if you're using a DTV remote or something different?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

keith_benedict said:


> Sometimes it's fast. Sometimes it's slow. It usually takes several seconds for the guide (or any screen) to come up. Navigating once a screen is up is usually snappy.
> 
> I'm sure this has nothing to do with the UI update, but the remote for both of my receivers seems to be weaker. I have to be pointed right at the receiver for it to respond. Even then, sometimes it does not respond. I have new batteries in both remotes.
> 
> I have an HR20 and HR21.


My remotes aren't working as well either. And they are RF's (DTV remotes). You practically have to stand in front of the box for them to work since the new UI. One remote is brand new and both have new batteries. This is for an HR23-700 and an R-22.

Another huge problem since the new guide is that when I press play on a recorded program, it starts playing in the small picture box at the top left of the screen while the rest of the screen is still displaying the original menu from choosing a recording from the list. It will play in miniature for 5-10 seconds before changing over to the full screen. This also means that any trick play functions don't work until the recording is on the regular screen. When the trick play command kicks in, the recording is usually past the point where I wanted it to function.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Really...
> 
> The video chipsets in those could likely be more challenged by the newer video drivers stemming from HD screen presentations and corresponding content. No surprise there. They'll still work though.
> 
> Puzzling.


I'm really beginning to wonder.... What is DirecTV thinking here? I see reports of the HR34 slowing down when all the tuners are in use... I just had to try 3 times to go directly to channel '13' on of my 'old' HR24-500s.... Do they have software people at DirecTV?:lol:

Looks like my HR24s are headed down the road of my HR22s!

I really wish I could have a few more votes in the poll here!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

All 5 of my HR24-500s work Fast, Very Fast and I also have Speed on my 2 HR23-700s so I am a Very Happy Camper.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Our HR24 and H25 are very fast. Our HR23 is slower than those two, but considerably faster than it was pre-HDUI. The HR23 has, on a couple of occasions, decided to ignore remote commands after startup. Not sure what that's about yet...


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

My HR20-100 and 22-100 are years faster than they were before the UI update and in no real way am I complaining that they aren't working, they are, but at times it takes a little longer than it has in the past to change a channel manually on both units.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> All 5 of my HR24-500s work Fast, Very Fast and I also have Speed on my 2 HR23-700s so I am a Very Happy Camper.


My HR24-500s were also very fast - until the update. Now sometimes they're fast (not as fast as they were) but at times they just hang there.... There is also a much longer 'pause' when starting a remote recording.

The remote is starting to behave like my HR22s... Sometimes a long delay and then it catches up. Makes it painful to change channels by number and to navigate through the menus.

Worst of the trouble started with the HDGUI update - and it appears I'm not alone according to this poll.

It has been much worse the last week or so - hopefully they'll get it starightened out sooner rather than later.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

While I've experienced issues with the new HDUI (0x57b) that were corrected the speed of my HR24-500 has not been effected. It's still very fast.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

I've got an HR21-700 and HR24-200.

On the HR24, it's usually pretty snappy. On the HR21, however, there are times I can time channel-changing with a calendar.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

CorkyMuldoon said:


> I've got an HR21-700 and HR24-200.
> 
> On the HR24, it's usually pretty snappy. On the HR21, however, there are times I can time channel-changing with a calendar.


Is that with a Sun Dial or Gregorian Calendar??? :lol:


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

My HR21 isn't bad, though not as fast as it was after it first updated. My HR20-100 has become a dog though, manually channel changing is painful. If its a 3-digit channel number, it often misses one or two as I press the buttons then there is a 5-10 second wait with a black screen before anything happens


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

my HR24-100 isnt as snappy. the remote response is slower. button press to load time has increased slightly. this morning when i did the first channel change it took around 20 seconds for it to change, then after that it was normal. my H24-200 is faster than my HR24-100, as i dont have any issues with it at all.

overall i dont like the new hd gui, id rather have it like it was before. is there a rollback option?


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

the hr22-100 & hr20-700 both react very slowing to many remote functions, sometimes up to 10 seconds. i would say most wait times are doubled from prior format. maneuvering within the guide does move faster then before.


----------



## DFWHD (Feb 9, 2008)

HR21-100 is as slow as it was on the SD guide (very slow). The two HR24 units and 3 H23 units are doing great, speedy as ever


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I have 2 HR24-100's and a H24-100 all 3 seem working okay since 1/25 new guide was downloaded.The guide seems very fast scrolling on all 3 other functions about what they were or sightly more responsive now.


----------



## jrcobb (Feb 20, 2009)

HR20-700 was faster for the first week or so then it started slowing down now all remote commands take at least 10 seconds to respond. Is there a setting that can be causing this??


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jrcobb said:


> HR20-700 was faster for the first week or so then it started slowing down now all remote commands take at least 10 seconds to respond. Is there a setting that can be causing this??


How full is the HD?

Two things I'd try that may fix it; (my HR20-700 takes about two seconds to load the Guide or Playlist, about 3-4 to bring up the Menu.) Going through the Guide is very fast.

*Flush the guide*. Two resets within 30 minutes. Do it before turning in, let the Guide redownload at night.

*Clear NVRAM.* Tune to Ch. 1, make sure audio is going, then *rapidly press Red-Red-Blue-Blue-Yellow-Green.* Then look for small text lower left saying it had been cleared.

Good luck!


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

It now seems to take forever to change channels. Especially for Sat. to OTA. The HD is pretty but, changing channels still not very good.


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Occasionally the Guide takes forever to do something.


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

My R22 recently updated to the new GUI.

It's great.. Much faster then the old one. I really like the changes. 

I do not have HD so I was rather surprised it updated.


----------



## jrcobb (Feb 20, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> How full is the HD?
> 
> Two things I'd try that may fix it; (my HR20-700 takes about two seconds to load the Guide or Playlist, about 3-4 to bring up the Menu.) Going through the Guide is very fast.
> 
> ...


Thanks did the NVRAM and it only takes 2 seconds to respond rather than 10


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> . . . .
> 
> *Clear NVRAM.* Tune to Ch. 1, make sure audio is going, then *rapidly press Red-Red-Blue-Blue-Yellow-Green.* Then look for small text lower left saying it had been cleared.
> 
> Good luck!


Any brain storms on the method clear NVRAM when the color button remote gets retired?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Up up down down left right left right 2 1? The code now always reminds me of a shortened version.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Any brain storms on the method clear NVRAM when the color button remote gets retired?


Bottom drawer, batteries out. Bring out of retirement as needed. But I can't believe you have but one remote.....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I was thinking his question was more if they discontinue the color buttons being able to be used at all for the function.


----------



## BobStokesbary (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe it is just me, but I did not really notice any difference for the first two to three weeks. Since then things have just gotten progressively slower. I even changed my remote from RF to IR last night to just speed things up a bit. I am certainly not one of the happy campers with this new interface. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the next update will make things better. (I got my update 12/20.)


----------



## washerebefore (Nov 7, 2005)

This is what I'm seeing as well..Really slow to bring up recordings and going back to TV after reveiwing the recording list..
The worst is the blacken pause bar - that person who thought that was ok should be fired..smaLLER IS BETTER!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

BobStokesbary said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I did not really notice any difference for the first two to three weeks. Since then things have just gotten progressively slower. I even changed my remote from RF to IR last night to just speed things up a bit. I am certainly not one of the happy campers with this new interface. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the next update will make things better. (I got my update 12/20.)


My HR24-500s were also getting progressively slower - longer black screens and remote issues. Like a nightmare from the past! Why did I pay $600 to be rid of the slow-ass DVRs?

Hopefully good news - On Monday I was updated to 0x059C... I haven't had much time to look at it but some of the black mess covering everything is fixed. It did seem more responsive for the few minutes I looked but I'm not sure if it is because they fixed something or if it is just from the reboot. Still much slower to respond to selections than before the so called HD GUI 'update'.

We'll shall see....


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

BobStokesbary said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I did not really notice any difference for the first two to three weeks. Since then things have just gotten progressively slower. I even changed my remote from RF to IR last night to just speed things up a bit. I am certainly not one of the happy campers with this new interface. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the next update will make things better. (I got my update 12/20.)


I have noticed something similar on my H24. Now every single remote key press takes 3 seconds, including scrolling through the guide. The HR24-200 is also slower than it was last week. Am I allowed to change my vote in the poll?


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I've got two HR24's and an H24 and there is definitely an improvement in speed. I also like the color scheme as it makes reading the guide much easier now. For the first few days my mother didn't like it because she was used to the old colors.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Other than inside the guide, the overall speed is much slower on all 3 of my HR24-500s than it was prior to the HDGUI. Channel changes, pulling up menus or lists, you name it and 'sluggish' is the word most likely to come to mind, the other would be 'ignoring button presses' and that latter happens more often than I'd like.

I've cleared the NVRAM and after that it was still sluggish. Now I've cleared the caches, which irritates the hell out of me, and it seems a bit quicker but nowhere near as quick as with the SDGUI.

Overall color me totally unimpressed with this basically 'pretty' HDGUI.

/rant on!
When my son approached me last August about going to D* to get NFLST I was a bit leery because I couldn't stand the ultra-sluggish HR21 that I had when I was with D* previously. I researched to make sure it was a good move. With MRV and the reported performance of the HR24, I decided to go ahead. I made sure that I got only HR24s because without an improvement in speed, D* was a non-starter for me. MRV made coming to D* more doable because I could have the 4 tuners to my use as I wanted.

Now with the HDGUI, I'm back to slow, not quite as slow as the HR21, but still slow. And slow at things that are noticeable and irritating. Frankly if something isn't done to correct that, I'll probably give strong consideration to eating the ETF and going back to E*.
/rant off

Whew!! I feel much better now!


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

All three of my HR20-100's are much slower. It has been consistant through several software versions. Have been having an annoying "runaway" with no remote response while using FF2. Also slow number response while attemting to change channels.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> Other than inside the guide, the overall speed is much slower on all 3 of my HR24-500s than it was prior to the HDGUI. Channel changes, pulling up menus or lists, you name it and 'sluggish' is the word most likely to come to mind, the other would be 'ignoring button presses' and that latter happens more often than I'd like.
> 
> I've cleared the NVRAM and after that it was still sluggish. Now I've cleared the caches, which irritates the hell out of me, and it seems a bit quicker but nowhere near as quick as with the SDGUI.
> 
> ...


Regardless of posts that imply there isn't a problem because 'mine is fast!' I am personally right there with you. I paid to get out of my HR22s because they are mind-numbingly slow and now I'm back to slow with no real benefit in the new "HD GUI".

I haven't had a chance to play with the update I got Monday yet - but I'm hopeful they did something to get the speed back to at least where it was before the upgrade. Maybe you'll also get the update to 0x059C and it will improve things.

You'd think that if the engineering department was up to snuff and the 'CE' program worked that we could avoid these things. Doesn't seem to be asking too much does it?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> You'd think that if the engineering department was up to snuff and the 'CE' program worked that we could avoid these things. Doesn't seem to be asking too much does it?


Then, join the CE and help out.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I remember right after I ordered the 3 HR24s, how long it would take the 'slow programmers' at D* to slow them down. 

A shame when a joke thought turns out to be very real, and the answer was it didn't take them long!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Then, join the CE and help out.


I for one don't fault the CE program for the issues. When you are basically changing the code on a weekly basis, it doesn't allow enough time to fully evaluate a product.

I'm signed up for it and tried it out and found it wasn't for me. I'm paying a fair piece of change to a for-profit company to provide me good value for their goods and services.

That said, I'm fairly provider agnostic when it comes to programming and costs, as for me both are fairly close in what they offer. So it makes me notice those things that are not nearly the same. And 'slow' in conjunction with D*'s HRs has been shown over the history of them to be a fair assessment.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Then, join the CE and help out.


I may be able to do just that with one of the HR24s. I haven't participated in the past because I just figured it would the usual 'Mine isn't slow (or whatever) so you must a problem in your setup' thing.

Not trying to be an ass (it comes naturally!) but it seems like the 'rose colored glasses' play a big role here. Even to the point where problems that could/should be fixed are not because they are downplayed by a very vocal few.

I think it is pretty obvious there are problems with slow-downs for quite a number of people (not all!) after the HD GUI just according to this poll. Hopefully DirecTV will correct it regardless of how many people say 'Not mine!'. There are enough with troubles that it needs to be addressed.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> I may be able to do just that with one of the HR24s. I haven't participated in the past because I just figured it would the usual 'Mine isn't slow (or whatever) so you must a problem in your setup' thing.
> 
> Not trying to be an ass (it comes naturally!) but it seems like the 'rose colored glasses' play a big role here. Even to the point where problems that could/should be fixed are not because they are downplayed by a very vocal few.
> 
> I think it is pretty obvious there are problems with slow-downs for quite a number of people (not all!) after the HD GUI just according to this poll. Hopefully DirecTV will correct it regardless of how many people say 'Not mine!'. There are enough with troubles that it needs to be addressed.


57% of the people here are having a problem, almost all of them are DVRs.

For a CE program to work, they need to test each build for at least a month prior to its release. If a small change is made, they should test the new build for 2 weeks. Large changes and several small changes require another 4 week test period. That's not happening, so the CE program is only catching the obvious bugs. Some of the more subtle bugs, such as equipment slowing down after 3 weeks (memory leak?), won't be caught with D*'s CE program.

IF D* were to provide me with discounted service and some free equipment, I would participate in the program.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Then, join the CE and help out.


Help with what? Spending time sending reports and file bugs to continue to find that week after week the bugs are still there. The slow receiver problem has been reported over and over; before and during the HD UI testing. Result: the software has been released as it was.

The CE is a failure because weekly updates do not allow long term testing and because most of the participants care more about bells and whistles than have the basics working. Which is probably what Directv wants anyway since they care more to have a new feature to use for marketing purpose than to have solid, well working receivers.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

skyboysea said:


> Help with what? Spending time sending reports and file bugs to continue to find that week after week the bugs are still there. The slow receiver problem has been reported over and over; before and during the HD UI testing. Result: the software has been released as it was.
> 
> The CE is a failure because weekly updates do not allow long term testing and because most of the participants care more about bells and whistles than have the basics working. Which is probably what Directv wants anyway since they care more to have a new feature to use for marketing purpose than to have solid, well working receivers.


After reading your last few posts, I see you're just pushing an agenda and it's not worth discussing. Cheers.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I have two HR20-700s. One works good and the other is very sluggish. I have to menu reset that unit every so often, and it corrects the sluggishness for a while.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

skyboysea said:


> Help with what? Spending time sending reports and file bugs to continue to find that week after week the bugs are still there. The slow receiver problem has been reported over and over; before and during the HD UI testing. Result: the software has been released as it was.
> 
> The CE is a failure because weekly updates do not allow long term testing and because most of the participants care more about bells and whistles than have the basics working. Which is probably what Directv wants anyway since they care more to have a new feature to use for marketing purpose than to have solid, well working receivers.


QFT
+100000000000000000000000000000

A pig is still a pig regardless of how pretty the dress is you put on it...

It should be painfully obvious by now that either:
A. DirecTV's code monkeys can't write good code for ****...or
B. The hardware design is so ****ed up no amount of code monkey magic will ever do anything to fix the plethora of crap that continues to plague said POS hardware and has done so since it's inception..
C. most likely a mixture of both...


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> After reading your last few posts, I see you're just pushing an agenda and it's not worth discussing. Cheers.


Absolutely!!! I have my secret agenda. My evil plan is to tell things the way I see them. Not my fault if that evil plan is not shared by the member of the "bring it on", "anticipate ...", "Directv must add ..." club.

BTW, if it is not worth discussing, why did you post a reply?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Racer88 said:


> QFT
> +100000000000000000000000000000
> 
> A pig is still a pig regardless of how pretty the dress is you put on it...
> ...


Well, if it was a Plethora of Crap then my 7 DVRs (5 are HR24-500s and 2 HR23-700s) would be Slow and none of them are.

I am not saying others aren't having Problems but if the Code was so Bad then my DVRs would also be experiencing Sluggishness or Slow Responses.

Perhaps it is just like my 2 PCs, the Older PC is Slow and the Newer PC is Lightning Fast and the DVR is just a small PC Processor doing Audio/Video but maybe as it Ages it Slows down.

When your PC Slows Down you don't say that it is a POS but you just go out and buy a New Faster PC with a Faster CPU and More RAM, if you can't tune up your Old Slow PC by deleting usused Registry Files, Defragging the Drive, etc. Also, you may have an Aging Marginal Dying Power Supply which is not outputting the proper amount of voltage to your DVR, Hard Drive, etc.

No one has stated that the CE Process is Perfect but it is definitely better than not having us join in on the Testing Process and everyone agrees with that.

Also, if you Put Lipstick on the PIG it Will Make It Look Better!!! :lol:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

The number of 'sluggish' answers to the poll seems to be gaining on the 'happy' crowd...

Since the update I received Monday things are moving quicker than they were. Hopefully it stay at the speed... HR24-500s still not as fast as they were and still much slower than Dish Network receivers but better than last week. I guess that would be progress?


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Richierich said:


> Perhaps it is just like my 2 PCs, the Older PC is Slow and the Newer PC is Lightning Fast and the DVR is just a small PC Processor doing Audio/Video but maybe as it Ages it Slows down.


You're right on the mark. I am sure on your old PC you don't install the newest and greatest software because it is not going to run it. Unfortunately, Directv continue to add new functionality on old hardware and these seem to make the basic functions work worse and worse. I would be perfectly happy with my HR20 not having Mediashare (which doesn't work), apps (which in my experience cause the receiver to slow down), Pandora (which I don't use), Youtube (which I don't use), WHDVR (useless since I have only one receiver), HDUI (since it is just eye candies). All these useless to me things are forced on my receiver and make my tv viewing experience, main and only reason why I own a satellite receiver, worse.

Why Directv doesn't use a plug-in system so that extra functionality can be added only if needed and wanted and if the receiver is actually able to handle them?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> The number of 'sluggish' answers to the poll seems to be gaining on the 'happy' crowd...
> 
> Since the update I received Monday things are moving quicker than they were. Hopefully it stay at the speed... HR24-500s still not as fast as they were and still much slower than Dish Network receivers but better than last week. I guess that would be progress?


Of course you have to take into Account that most people that come here to DBSTALK either are here because they are not happy and need help or they are long time DBSTAKers who are Happy and don't care to participate in the Poll.

And definitely here at DBSTALK We Do Not Reflect what the General Directv Population thinks as we are more Technogeeks and Not the Average Joe Six Pack!!!


----------



## Cag2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

On 1-28 - ten days later, 24-500 updated.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Of course you have to take into Account that most people that come here to DBSTALK either are here because they are not happy and need help or they are long time DBSTAKers who are Happy and don't care to participate in the Poll.
> 
> And definitely here at DBSTALK We Do Not Reflect what the General Directv Population thinks as we are more Technogeeks and Not the Average Joe Six Pack!!!


I agree - sort of anyway. If people have trouble they are more likely to come here... But - if they are having trouble that means DirecTV needs to address it! For me, at least, the slowdown was very apparent immediately after the 'update'.

I think the die-hard fans are likely to 'over-look' trouble and vote 'Working as expected, no complaints' regardless of if their receivers slowed down after the HDGUI upgrade. Not to say that all the regulars here fall into that category but there a good chunk of them!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Got the new HD GUI 2nd week of December and initially response time to remote vastly improved over old software. But now 6 weeks into using the new software the remote response time is painfully slow once again. Tried changing batteries in remote. Tried a new remote. Also cleaned remote sensor on front of receiver. Also tried that trick thing where u go to the customer channel and press the colored buttons to clear the VRAM/cache or whatever u call it. No help. My living room receiver is a HR20-700 i thought it was just my receiver so i used my bedroom's HR20-100 for an evening and it was also really slow.

At times it all works very well but other times....man it's really frustrating. I'll press buttons on the remote and the light on the receiver where u can see if it accepts remote commands doesnt even blink.......then keep hitting buttons nothing happens at times then like 20-30 seconds later the receiver remote light starts blinking without touching the remote accepting all the commands u earlier pushed. Oh and using fast forward and rewind has become really bad too.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Everything was fine when I first got the update. Even now the guide is quick to move through once it is up, but getting there is terribly painful. I can press the menu button, get up and pour myself a drink, before any of my boxes respond. The issue is on all 5 of my boxes, which are a mix of HR20, HR23 & HR24's.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> I agree - sort of anyway. If people have trouble they are more likely to come here... But - if they are having trouble that means DirecTV needs to address it! For me, at least, the slowdown was very apparent immediately after the 'update'.
> 
> I think the die-hard fans are likely to 'over-look' trouble and vote 'Working as expected, no complaints' regardless of if their receivers slowed down after the HDGUI upgrade. Not to say that all the regulars here fall into that category but there a good chunk of them!


I didn't overlook trouble, but was aware of what to expect and did vote "Working as Expected". I don't think its "Working As Desired", but that wasn't an option. Since I read everything on dbstalk about the HDGUI, prior to getting it, I was aware of the improvements and the short comings. So I got what I expected.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

RACJ2 said:


> I didn't overlook trouble, but was aware of what to expect and did vote "Working as Expected". I don't think its "Working As Desired", but that wasn't an option. Since I read everything on dbstalk about the HDGUI, prior to getting it, I was aware of the improvements and the short comings. So I got what I expected.


Wow - that sounds like two votes for "I expected it to slow down..." I guess I had hopes that the new 'faster' HDGUI would speed things up. I suppose I should have also voted 'working as expected' when you look at it that way.

Do you think we can ever expect DirecTV to 'speed up' their receivers?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

RACJ2 said:


> I didn't overlook trouble, but was aware of what to expect and did vote "Working as Expected". I don't think its "Working As Desired", but that wasn't an option. Since I read everything on dbstalk about the HDGUI, prior to getting it, I was aware of the improvements and the short comings. So I got what I expected.


This is one of the reasons the poll is flawed.

Works as expected shouldn't be the same as no complaints.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have an HR-21 & HR-22 and have no problems with the new HDUI


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Jimmy when did you receive your new software? B/c it takes a few weeks after u get the new software for the sluggishness to start. When i got my new HDGUI on Dec 7 for 3 weeks it was lightening fast. But then it turned to lightening slow.


----------



## b2bowers (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an HR20 and when it first installed it was very quick, pulling up channels, scrollings both horizontal and vertical. However, after a couple of weeks I've noticed it starting to respond slowly, just like the old guide. Plus yesterday it was screwing up big time. When you jump a day or two ahead with the green button the highlighted bar would not follow. Meaning whatever time frame you were on when you jumped ahead would still be selected although the guide would be a day ahead.

The only way I could get it to be correct was to reboot the receiver with the button behind the door. For now at least it's working correctly.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is one of the first things to try when excessive sluggishnish crawls in, but it's a tad safer to use the Menu reset. 

A bunch of years ago, a competent Tech on a house call said he rebooted his DVR every week as a matter of course. That was when doing so blew out the Guide, so it was something one did on retiring.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

The delays to remote commands on my HRs have gotten so bad that I've actually been heading for the receiver to do an RBR when it finally decided to respond.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jon J said:


> The delays to remote commands on my HRs have gotten so bad that I've actually been heading for the receiver to do an RBR when it finally decided to respond.


What steps have you taken to deal with this?


----------



## zeus (May 18, 2011)

To throw in my experience, the new GUI does speed up the guide, but for one reason or another on my two HR24-100 units, it takes 15-20 seconds to pull up recorded content either local or remote. That is quite a departure from the old GUI which was almost instantaneous with local content and took less than 5 seconds to pull remote content.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> What steps have you taken to deal with this?


"Steps have *I* taken"? None. Why should I have to take steps to alleviate obvious software flaws that some here still maintain don't exist?


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Like others, HR22 is slow to bring up guide, menu, but once its there it is fast. The HR22 is faster in every over area then using the old SW version. Overall I am pleased with the new HD GUI.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Jon J said:


> The delays to remote commands on my HRs have gotten so bad that I've actually been heading for the receiver to do an RBR when it finally decided to respond.


One of my HR20-700s, gets slow frequently. About once a week it has to be rebooted, then it works OK for about a week. The other HR20-700 works fine and is not sluggish at all.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> Wow - that sounds like two votes for "I expected it to slow down..." I guess I had hopes that the new 'faster' HDGUI would speed things up. I suppose I should have also voted 'working as expected' when you look at it that way.
> 
> Do you think we can ever expect DirecTV to 'speed up' their receivers?


I'm hoping they do end up speeding up things like displaying the menu and guide screens. Waiting 5+ seconds seems like a long time. I am pleased that entering channel numbers has improved. Scrolling through the guide is faster and I like the additional feature of holding down the arrow key for continuous scrolling. I wish changing channels was quicker, but until technology changes, I don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jon J said:


> "Steps have *I* taken"? None. Why should I have to take steps to alleviate obvious software flaws that some here still maintain don't exist?


Really? Confused??

I would take steps to alleviate software flaws, be they obvious, subtle or in denial. Chacq'un a son gout!

So, you've done no resets, no NVRAM clearing, no Guide flushing. Really?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Jon J said:


> "Steps have *I* taken"? None. Why should I have to take steps to alleviate obvious software flaws that some here still maintain don't exist?


Obviously then you just want to Complain about Directv and Not Try to Solve Your Problems as many of us have done!!! :lol:


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

> Like others, HR22 is slow to bring up guide, menu, but once its there it is fast. The HR22 is faster in every over area then using the old SW version.


This is true for me if I'm looking not more than a few hours ahead in the guide. If I go forward in the listings a few days, the guide becomes nasty slow.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

tigerwillow1 said:


> This is true for me if I'm looking not more than a few hours ahead in the guide. If I go forward in the listings a few days, the guide becomes nasty slow.


What DVR do you have and how long have you had it?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jon J said:


> "Steps have *I* taken"? None. Why should I have to take steps to alleviate obvious software flaws that some here still maintain don't exist?


That is a lucid, intelligent, well thought out objection. Enjoy your remote command delays.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Richierich said:


> Obviously then you just want to Complain about Directv and Not Try to Solve Your Problems as many of us have done!!! :lol:


You, sir, are wrong on all accounts.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jon J said:


> You, sir, are wrong on all accounts.


OK, so what have you done besides whinge?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jon J said:


> "Steps have *I* taken"? None. Why should I have to take steps to alleviate obvious software flaws that some here still maintain don't exist?


Confucius say : Repeating same process with no new plan and looking for different result seem like waste of time, especially if done only to complain.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Confucius say : Repeating same process with no new plan and looking for different result seem like waste of time, especially if done only to complain.


What insight. This is exactly what the defenders do to overcome the known problems. The usual suspects have gathered to criticize me as I expected. I freely dispense kudos when appropriate.

Oh, and what is a "whinge"?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been complaining about the speed of the new HDGUI and have done all that others have suggested. ie; reset NVRAM, clear caches, reboot and yet all 3 of my HR24s are slow in all respects except inside a list. (ie; guide, recordings, etc.)

I've checked the voltage to the boxes, heck I even looked at the power with an oscilloscope to see if the power was dirty. 

Absolutely none of that does anything positive except a reboot, and that only for a very short time.

Right now I'm back to my original opinion about D* programmers and that is they test them to see if they can do speedy code, and if they can, they get fired and replaced by sloooow programmers!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> I've been complaining about the speed of the new HDGUI and have done all that others have suggested. ie; reset NVRAM, clear caches, reboot and yet all 3 of my HR24s are slow in all respects except inside a list. (ie; guide, recordings, etc.)


What Model are your HR24s?

I have 5 HR24-500s and they all are Fast with No Problems that I can see.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Jon J said:


> You, sir, are wrong on all accounts.


Then why not try some of the things that have served others such as myself well.

Complaining and Whining while not trying things that have helped others is an Exercise in Futility and will not serve you well.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Richierich said:


> What Model are your HR24s?
> 
> I have 5 HR24-500s and they all are Fast with No Problems that I can see.


All HR24-500s. All started up in August 2011 when I came back to D*. 2 of them were refurbs from D* and the 3rd was a new unit from a different source. All worked nearly as fast as the Vip722k I had with Dish with the old SDGUI.

The HDGUI worked pretty fast, although a tad slower in some respects, when I first got it. Over time they all slowed down. No HD is more than 50% full and they've all had more than one reboot. Some reboots from the remote, some RBRs and some power pulls. The results always the same, quicker for a short while, then back to the sluggishness when going to lists and quite often just ignoring the remote for 10-15 seconds.

None of that happened with the SDGUI.

When I came back to D* I did so because my son wanted to get NFLST. My requirements were MRV, so that I could have the effect of 4 tuners at my disposal, and a speedier HR as my previous run with D*, I had the pig slow HR21. If the HR24 hadn't existed, D* would not have even been considered.

To be fair, the HR24s right now are not nearly as slow as that pig of a HR21 I had, but they are slow enough to irritate. Not yet enough to make me want to eat an ETF and switch, but irritating nevertheless.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that your HR24s are Not as Speedy as you would like.

Mine are Snappy Quick and I have over 1000 Recordings on my 7 DVRs and that hasn't Slowed mine down so it can't be the Code in the Software or everyone would Experience Sluggishness.

Must be something else.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well I'm starting to think that some of us are being targetted by the D* programmers! If <some list of names> then slow way down!! 

No, I'm just being silly. I figure they'll eventually either get it working completely right for the vast majority of us or it will slow down enough so that even you notice it!! 

Right now I'm contemplating whether I want to swap out 2 HR24s for one HR34 if the price is right. Would make management of the 2 HRs that are for my sole use easier. And I know that right now the HR34 is running a tad slow on the old SDGUI, but the management irritations could be worth the slowdown. And I know that the HDGUI is being worked on/tested, so it shouldn't be long before it gets it too.

But overall, I'm not really ticked off enough and the programming in HD is one channel away from being great for me, so I'll probably stick around with some grumbling now and then! I'm old, I get to grumble!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

LP-

How slow is slow today? Even if just counting one-one thousand, etc. How long does it take getting List or Guide up?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> LP-
> 
> How slow is slow today? Even if just counting one-one thousand, etc. How long does it take getting List or Guide up?


I had to check, I haven't had the TV on today, been playing my behemoth of an organ. Note I didn't say 'with'!! 

And of course now that you ask, the blasted thing is quick. About 3-5 seconds to pull up just about any list. Checked both units in my viewing area, one of IR the other on RF. IR is a smidgen better.

When I've timed it when it decides to be slow, it can take from 5-10 seconds to pull up a list.

Historically the IR controlled one never ignores the remote. The RF one sometimes does for 10-15 seconds with nothing I can see that triggers that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

IMO, what seems to divide the "fine" from the "slow" crowd is that some people tolerate or can't judge speed because of it's relativity. What's good speed to one user isn't good to another user. Our society is such a rush rush rush generation that we want instantaneous results with technology. A lot of the "fine" crowd may just be complacent with the speed.

For example, deleting a recording sometimes is quick, like under 2 seconds quick, but other times it takes 7-10 seconds. Personally, I'm complacent with it. I'm in no hurry, so it's no big deal. Others would be frustrated.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> IMO, what seems to divide the "fine" from the "slow" crowd is that some people tolerate or can't judge speed because of it's relativity. What's good speed to one user isn't good to another user. Our society is such a rush rush rush generation that we want instantaneous results with technology. A lot of the "fine" crowd may just be complacent with the speed.
> 
> For example, deleting a recording sometimes is quick, like under 2 seconds quick, but other times it takes 7-10 seconds. Personally, I'm complacent with it. I'm in no hurry, so it's no big deal. Others would be frustrated.


I'm certain there is some of that in there. But when I had the SDGUI I never noticed any slowness with anything at any time, except channel changing which is what it is.

But I noticed the laggard HDGUI within a couple weeks enough to note it. And the ignoring of the remote wasn't there ever until after the HDGUI was installed.

For recordings deleting, starting both take 10-15 seconds nearly every time. It happens so much that I just figure on it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good point.

Heh. I recall one guy whose "eternity" was under three seconds when I asked him "how long" in real time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would wait awhile on the HR34 as they are having their Own Set of Issues that will take time to iron out.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> OK, so what have you done besides whinge?


He got hired as a D* programmer or D* test engineer so he could fix or properly test the problem. Wait, I know, he reverse engineered the code and fixed it himself. Wait, he got hired as D*'s QA manager and has now mandated a four week test procedure for new software releases.

Honestly, what do you expect him to do? The tricks (which we shouldn't ever have to do) don't work. He knows that people who work for or with D* monitor this forum. I've also seen slowness on the H24 and the HR24, the HR24's slowness started three weeks after the HD GUI update. These same exact boxes used to be faster than they are today. If anyone can, please file a Problem Report in D*'s bug tracking database.

At least I now have another word that rhymes with orange.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just Pressed the Guide Button and it came up in less than 2 Seconds. Did it again with the Same Results.

Same thing with the Playlist and I have a Huge UPL (over 1000 Recordings) and it took less than 2 Seconds so it can NOT be the CODE but something to do with either YOUR DVR or YOUR ENVIRONMENT!!!


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Richierich said:


> ...... it can NOT be the CODE but something to do with either YOUR DVR or YOUR ENVIRONMENT!!!


That is a huge assumption.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> I just Pressed the Guide Button and it came up in less than 2 Seconds. Did it again with the Same Results.
> 
> Same thing with the Playlist and I have a Huge UPL (over 1000 Recordings) and it took less than 2 Seconds so it can NOT be the CODE but something to do with either YOUR DVR or YOUR ENVIRONMENT!!!


You don't honestly think that with all the people here saying their receivers are slower and more inconsistent since HDGUI update have something other than the update to blame do you?

My HR24-500s where pretty darn quick until 3 or 4 days after the update. Now I have 5 receivers (including 2 POS HR22s) that when I hit guide it can take 2 seconds for the guide to come up or it could take 15 seconds. Navigating the menus has me constantly wondering if it received the last button push or not... Should I hit it again, yes, no, damn!

There may be some people with problems not related to the update but it is quite a jump to say 'it can NOT be the CODE but something to do with either YOUR DVR or YOUR ENVIRONMENT!!!'. Are you suggesting that some of Santa's helpers are going around screwing with the wiring, the lnb, the dish, power inserter or switches a few days after the HDGUI gets installed? That is one bad Santa!

I guess we can only hope that DirecTV has an engineer or two that knows it's not Bad Santa and his helpers causing the trouble but trouble with the new improved 'faster' HDGUI.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> IMO, what seems to divide the "fine" from the "slow" crowd is that some people tolerate or can't judge speed because of it's relativity. What's good speed to one user isn't good to another user. Our society is such a rush rush rush generation that we want instantaneous results with technology. A lot of the "fine" crowd may just be complacent with the speed.
> 
> For example, deleting a recording sometimes is quick, like under 2 seconds quick, but other times it takes 7-10 seconds. Personally, I'm complacent with it. I'm in no hurry, so it's no big deal. Others would be frustrated.


I think you're right to a point. I admit that I'm much more annoyed by DirecTV's 'slow' DVRs than some people - maybe even most people. I realize that everyone looks at it differently.

That doesn't change the fact that since the HDGUI update my HR24-500s are much (and noticeably) slower and are often inconsistent in responding to the remote since the update.

Funny thing is that my GPS/Radio in my car has a touch screen that is very much like a DirecTV DVR. The touch screen and menus sometimes move/respond nicely - other times I'll hit the same button 5 times it won't respond.... When it doesn't respond I usually same something like "$&^@%% DirecTV engineers!". I'm pretty sure the same engineers wrote the software for my Pioneer Stereo/GPS!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> You don't honestly think that with all the people here saying their receivers are slower and more inconsistent since HDGUI update have something other than the update to blame do you?


*All the people?* Quite a few dozen, but not even hundreds.

Sure, software updates can point up weaknesses in hardware as well as bring on things themselves, but when a handful of folk cry foul and are certain that every darn thing they find as a problem is a result of the software, that is as wrong as saying the opposite.

Even sadder are those who won't lift a finger to try to resolve things, but just want to rant. [I am not saying you are in that group.]


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> *All the people?* Quite a few dozen, but not even hundreds.
> 
> Sure, software updates can point up weaknesses in hardware as well as bring on things themselves, but when a handful of folk cry foul and are certain that every darn thing they find as a problem is a result of the software, that is as wrong as saying the opposite.
> 
> Even sadder are those who won't lift a finger to try to resolve things, but just want to rant. [I am not saying you are in that group.]


Sorry by 'All' I didn't mean all people - I meant all the people that voted 'sluggish' in this poll. As of now that is 396 votes for 'sluggish' and 180 for 'no complaints'. According to this poll there is something wrong.... If some people want to blame Bad Santa and his helpers I'm ok with that.... I just hope someone at DirecTV is living in reality!

I do the restarts - not much else I can do to 'fix' the trouble. I guess the only real fix I have control over is to stop using the service...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The poll really doesn't show any number for those who believe that new software directly has caused slowness. I was referring to the number of folks who post and assert such a connection. 

Many folks, myself included, feel that it's not optimal at this point. But there are steps that can make a difference in addition to resetting the box.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I found sluggishness can occur for different periods of time. 

It is as if the receiver is processing another higher priority instead responding quickly to the remote. 

I also found this happening more ofter on my older receivers (HR21) then my newer ones (HR24).


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

as i said in two different threads which i highly recommend and sorry for being repetitive is to channel surf quickly and guide scroll faster and would see improvements on remote response temporarly because the hd falls asleep sometimes :lol:


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by tigerwillow1: 
This is true for me if I'm looking not more than a few hours ahead in the guide. If I go forward in the listings a few days, the guide becomes nasty slow.


Richierich said:


> What DVR do you have and how long have you had it?


HR22-100. Have had it about 2-1/2 years.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

You need to add HR34 to that list, wicked slow!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

smiddy said:


> You need to add HR34 to that list, wicked slow!


At least they are consistent!

Any speed difference in speed between your 2 HR24s?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

tigerwillow1 said:


> Originally Posted by tigerwillow1:
> This is true for me if I'm looking not more than a few hours ahead in the guide. If I go forward in the listings a few days, the guide becomes nasty slow.
> HR22-100. Have had it about 2-1/2 years.


I also have a HR22-100 for 2-1/2 years see my previous post for temp improvements and also connected on external hd 2tb with 60 percent full so that may also slow down even more.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have in the past seen "CE Downloads" that got Corrupted during the Download Process and those associated problems were corrected by another Download.

And it wasn't caused by the Code because after a Successful Uncorrupted Software Download the DVR performed just fine.

This is the closest thing I have seen to what some are experiencing.

Again I have to reiterate that if it was Bad Code then we would all experience a Sluggishness caused by the Bad Code.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> as i said in two different threads which i highly recommend and sorry for being repetitive is to channel surf quickly and guide scroll faster and would see improvements on remote response temporarly because the hd falls asleep sometimes :lol:


Yeah, I've noticed that if my DVR has been idle for a long time it's very sluggish. First thing in the morning or when I get home from work and turn on the news, the remote response is often horrible and changing channels can be slow. But after about 20-30 minutes it's much better.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> I have in the past seen "CE Downloads" that got Corrupted during the Download Process and those associated problems were corrected by another Download.
> 
> And it wasn't caused by the Code because after a Successful Uncorrupted Software Download the DVR performed just fine.
> 
> ...


Well - I see your logic - I just believe your logic is flawed. Your post would be a perfect example of 'bad code'. If any device that has firmware that can be remotely updated can't use simple math to verify the updated newly 'flashed' firmware is bit-for-bit what it should be then it would be just plain sloppy bad coding. Pretty simple to have the software check itself at boot to verify it is 100% good and if not start the download again...

The count is now 400 for sluggish and 182 for not. Really?

By the way - I forced my slowest HR24-500 to re-download Thursday. It did run a little quicker at first but is now slowing down just like before. The reboots seem to be the only fix for now and it looks like I'll have to restart every 3 days or so to keep them up to their new lower speed ceiling the update appears to have given them.

I'd have to say that if DirecTV didn't have a long track record of poor coding I may be able to at least buy a bit into your Bad Santa theory and believe it was just some coincidence. But - if it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck - it's probably a duck!

I guess this is where we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Greer said:


> By the way - *I forced my slowest HR24-500 to re-download Thursday*. It did run a little quicker at first but is now slowing down just like before. The reboots seem to be the only fix for now and it looks like I'll have to restart every 3 days or so to keep them up to their new lower speed ceiling the update appears to have given them.


Hmmm....that would be the latest National release version then I suppose....hmmm....


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm....that would be the latest National release version then I suppose....hmmm....


Yeah, that's what it should be. I tried that and it just got the 057B (I think that was the number), the 059C I think is the latest new one spooling out slowly.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm....that would be the latest National release version then I suppose....hmmm....


Well, yes it would be grasshopper. Why do you hmmm? I haven't been doing any of the CE downloads....


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah, that's what it should be. I tried that and it just got the 057B (I think that was the number), the 059C I think is the latest new one spooling out slowly.


I'll have to check the version on the one I forced... I assume it is 059C because the big black bands didn't come back after it restarted. Guess I should have looked at the version...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Well - I see your logic - I just believe your logic is flawed. Your post would be a perfect example of 'bad code'. If any device that has firmware that can be remotely updated can't use simple math to verify the updated newly 'flashed' firmware is bit-for-bit what it should be then it would be just plain sloppy bad coding. Pretty simple to have the software check itself at boot to verify it is 100% good and if not start the download again...
> 
> The count is now 400 for sluggish and 182 for not. Really?
> 
> ...


Yep, a simple checksum validity check would catch a discrepancy and has been used for many years just for that. I'm sure there are better ways these days, but the bottom line on that is there is no excuse whatsoever for a bad firmware download these days other than someone assuming that the airwaves are as stable as the wire in the shop!

BTW, I can't help comparing this thread and the various comments from people to the long ago polling about slowness of the HR models. You might remember the one that showed the HR21 to be considered the slowest of all models at the time. In that, in spite of the overwhelming numbers of those indicating the slowness, there was a core of people that insisted they had the same stuff and it wasn't slow for them.

If seeing the slowness of this HDGUI for too many of us isn't enough to convince you that the programmers for D* write slow code, take a look at Direct2PC software sometime. Horrid program! And regardless of what some might think, if this poll has shown anything, it shows that there are too many experiencing relatively poor performance compared to previous GUI after hearing for months about how this was written with speed in mind and how much faster it would make things. IMO, the only thing faster is inside lists. All else is slower.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> Yep, a simple checksum validity check would catch a discrepancy and has been used for many years just for that. I'm sure there are better ways these days, but the bottom line on that is there is no excuse whatsoever for a bad firmware download these days other than someone assuming that the airwaves are as stable as the wire in the shop!
> 
> BTW, I can't help comparing this thread and the various comments from people to the *long ago polling about slowness of the HR models.* You might remember the one that showed the HR21 to be considered the slowest of all models at the time. In that, in spite of the overwhelming numbers of those indicating the slowness, there was a *core of people that insisted they had the same stuff and it wasn't slow for them.*
> 
> If seeing the slowness of this HDGUI for too many of us isn't enough to convince you that the programmers for D* write slow code, take a look at Direct2PC software sometime. Horrid program! And regardless of what some might think, if this poll has shown anything, it shows that there are too many experiencing relatively poor performance compared to previous GUI after hearing for months about how this was written with speed in mind and how much faster it would make things. IMO, the only thing faster is inside lists. All else is slower.


Yep - I took a lot of heat from the 'core'!:lol:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> I found sluggishness can occur for different periods of time.
> 
> It is as if the receiver is processing another higher priority instead responding quickly to the remote.
> 
> I also found this happening more ofter on my older receivers (HR21) then my newer ones (HR24).


I have to agree with what you are experiencing. Although, most times its been slower, taking 4 to 5 seconds. I tried to pull up the guide today and it only took 2 seconds. I often wonder if it slower because the guide is updating or they are pushing the "Watch Now" VOD to my hard drive.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> I have to agree with what you are experiencing. Although, most times its been slower, taking 4 to 5 seconds. I tried to pull up the guide today and it only took 2 seconds. I often wonder if it slower because the guide is updating or they are pushing the "Watch Now" VOD to my hard drive.


I tried tracking poor remote response when I had a HR21-100 in my [LR], but it prove to be very random. So I gave up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mike greer said:


> well, yes it would be grasshopper. Why do you hmmm? I haven't been doing any of the ce downloads....


that perhaps explains things a bit...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Perhaps the DVR experiences Sluggishness because the CPU is Busy doing other things such as Sorting and Indexing Guide Data especially when you Download Software and that is why it takes 48 hours to properly Finish the Guide Data Work so that could cause Sluggishness particularly with DVRs such as the HR21 that doesn't have a Fast CPU and Sufficient RAM such as the HR24s.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Richierich said:


> Perhaps the DVR experiences Sluggishness because the CPU is Busy doing other things such as Sorting and Indexing Guide Data especially when you Download Software and that is why *it takes 48 hours to properly Finish the Guide Data Work* so that could cause Sluggishness particularly with DVRs such as the HR21 that doesn't have a Fast CPU and Sufficient RAM such as the HR24s.


It's NEVER Finish


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> It's NEVER Finish


But you can have a Danish while you wait. Waiting to see if there's one more way, said the lady from Nor.... oh, wait, I had a point.

A small one, but RR was talking of the main Guide and Artworks D/Ls that are needed after some updates. I believe Dru is alluding to the fact that the Guide needs updating a lot- new data, changed data. So, they're both right, and also that the software is never "done", regardless of the Guide's status.

Only software that's done is DOS, Apple OSes prior to 9, and whatever else you can think of.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> But you can have a Danish while you wait. Waiting to see if there's one more way, said the lady from Nor.... oh, wait, I had a point.
> 
> A small one, but RR was talking of the main Guide and Artworks D/Ls that are needed after some updates. *I believe Dru is alluding to the fact that the Guide needs updating a lot- new data, changed data.* So, they're both right, and also that the software is never "done", regardless of the Guide's status.
> 
> Only software that's done is DOS, Apple OSes prior to 9, and whatever else you can think of.


Correct. But don't how much CPU processing this takes up. Or even if this could be a cause of the random remote slow responses.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> that perhaps explains things a bit...


Once again I'm too 'slow' to understand what you're saying. Do I need to the CE stuff to get a DVR that the remote actuaclly works or doesn't just sit there so I wonder if it has responded?:lol:

Color me, as usual, confused!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Perhaps the DVR experiences Sluggishness because the CPU is Busy doing other things such as Sorting and Indexing Guide Data especially when you Download Software and that is why it takes 48 hours to properly Finish the Guide Data Work so that could cause Sluggishness particularly with DVRs such as the HR21 that doesn't have a Fast CPU and Sufficient RAM such as the HR24s.


Well, in my case the HR24-500s are FASTER right after an update (or at least by the next night when I notice that I have received an update). Restarts either from updates or me just restarting the receiver are the only thing that seems to help but only for a few days.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> Once again I'm too 'slow' to understand what you're saying. Do I need to the CE stuff to get a DVR that the remote actuaclly works or doesn't just sit there so I wonder if it has responded?:lol:
> 
> Color me, as usual, confused!


OK.

From your posts this last week, I think the CE program is particularly ill-suited for your needs.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> OK.
> 
> From your posts this last week, I think the CE program is particularly ill-suited for your needs.


That pretty much sums things up.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> OK.
> 
> From your posts this last week, I think the CE program is particularly ill-suited for your needs.


Ok - I can take a slap as well as anyone I guess but I still don't understand what Mr. Fan was trying to say. :nono:

Enlighten me - do I need go with the CE version of the software to make my HR24s go back to the speed they had before the HDGUI? Looks like there are 400 or so of us in this thread that could solve our problems if that's the case....:lol:

I think you're right however, I don't throw logic out just to take some strange stand to protect DirecTV's obviously very sensitive feelings. Maybe that doesn't fit in with CE program?

But back to the real world. Is there anyone here that really thinks that those that voted 'sluggish' are just making it up?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That pretty much sums things up.


So let me me see if I understand.... The code is NOT the problem but if I download the CE code it will speed things up?

How does that work again?


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

I have two HR20's (700 and 100) and an HR21. They were all slugs before the HDGUI and are the same now. Theyare responsive some times and other times take 10 or more sec. to respond to commands.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

The CE code isn't going to speed you back up. I wonder if they shorten the Guide data to say like 10 days if that would speed it up. The non-reponsiveness on my dvrs really gets me p***ssed off at times.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

As a test, I started using directly the HR24 that is controlled with an IR remote. While it doesn't speed up the overall operation, it doesn't ignore the remote at all. With the UHF remote, sometimes it just sits there ignoring the remote for 10-15 seconds, just long enough to get my attention.

And there shouldn't be any reason for this as there is nothing else in the house using the 2.4Ghz band.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

For what it's worth, I still have to roll my eyes whenever the 'frustrated over cable' commercial with the daughter and grandson with a collar comes on. I doubt many cable owners have sat there shaking their remote and mashing buttons in frustration like I have.


----------



## bdwill (Jun 26, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> HR20-700 It has been slow to respond to remote commands


I feel the same way about the UI responsiveness on the HR20-700. Most of the time performance is an improvement over the previous UI but there are numerous occasions when it takes up to 10 seconds for it to process commands from the remote.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> As a test, I started using directly the HR24 that is controlled with an IR remote. While it doesn't speed up the overall operation, it doesn't ignore the remote at all. With the UHF remote, sometimes it just sits there ignoring the remote for 10-15 seconds, just long enough to get my attention.
> 
> And there shouldn't be any reason for this as there is nothing else in the house using the 2.4Ghz band.


No wireless router? No Wii? No Bluetooth headsets or cell phones with Bluetooth? No microwave oven?

Do any of your neighbors have any of these things?

I completely believe your problem isn't interference related. I just find it difficult that there is no source of microwave energy in your house. Note that all those devices above except the microwave oven should coexist peacefully, although stranger things have happened.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

kevinwmsn said:


> The CE code isn't going to speed you back up. I wonder if they shorten the Guide data to say like 10 days if that would speed it up. The non-reponsiveness on my dvrs really gets me p***ssed off at times.


I think hdtvfan0001 was implying that the current CE is faster but I'm not really sure - may have just been a little dig at me.:lol:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sunking said:


> For what it's worth, I still have to roll my eyes whenever the 'frustrated over cable' commercial with the daughter and grandson with a collar comes on. I doubt many cable owners have sat there shaking their remote and mashing buttons in frustration like I have.


I've considered smashing several remotes...

I did have a Motorola DVR when I had Comcast for a while - that thing was pretty darn slow but it was at least consistent. You knew when you picked up the remote using the DVR was going to be slow but would at least respond to the remote.

With DirecTV you never know what to expect.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

bobcamp1 said:


> No wireless router? No Wii? No Bluetooth headsets or cell phones with Bluetooth? No microwave oven?
> 
> Do any of your neighbors have any of these things?
> 
> I completely believe your problem isn't interference related. I just find it difficult that there is no source of microwave energy in your house. Note that all those devices above except the microwave oven should coexist peacefully, although stranger things have happened.


With my HR24-500s the trouble is a little different. Doesn't really matter IR or RF. In fact every time I have checked - the DirecTV logo flashes when I push the button on the remote but the menu selection/guide etc doesn't respond for 2 - 15 seconds. So in my case the remote is sending and the receiver is picking up the button pushes the DVR is just not acting on the button push.

I have 2 using RF mode and 1 using IR and the response seems to be about the same either way.

I haven't checked on the HR22s - I don't even want to look at those horrible evil receivers!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

There are currently 420 votes for 'sluggish' and 192 votes for 'no complaints'. Hopefully that is enough that someone at DirecTV will address the troubles.

Hopefully this is just a setback similar to the trouble of a few versions back when they slowed the HR24-500s way down for a couple of months and then made some adjustments to get most of the speed back. It's just frustrating that more troubles are not found during 'testing'. I suspect that most of the people doing the CE thing here and even internal testers at DirecTV must be restarting the receivers on a regular basis and missing what happens if you let them run continuously.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> No wireless router? No Wii? No Bluetooth headsets or cell phones with Bluetooth? No microwave oven?
> 
> Do any of your neighbors have any of these things?
> 
> I completely believe your problem isn't interference related. I just find it difficult that there is no source of microwave energy in your house. Note that all those devices above except the microwave oven should coexist peacefully, although stranger things have happened.


Wireless router runs in 5Ghz and the microwave only gets minimal use. So yeah, I do have some microwave in the house, but none of it should be the issue. Or in the case of the microwave, only when it is in use.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> Wireless router runs in 5Ghz and the microwave only gets minimal use. So yeah, I do have some microwave in the house, but none of it should be the issue. Or in the case of the microwave, only when it is in use.





bobcamp1 said:


> No wireless router? No Wii? No Bluetooth headsets or cell phones with Bluetooth? No microwave oven?
> 
> Do any of your neighbors have any of these things?
> 
> I completely believe your problem isn't interference related. I just find it difficult that there is no source of microwave energy in your house. Note that all those devices above except the microwave oven should coexist peacefully, although stranger things have happened.


I could be wrong but I think the RF remotes use a much lower frequency - 430Mhz or somewhere down around there....

**EDIT** Looked it up - 433.92Mhz...


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> There are currently 420 votes for 'sluggish' and 192 votes for 'no complaints'. Hopefully that is enough that someone at DirecTV will address the troubles.
> 
> Hopefully this is just a setback similar to the trouble of a few versions back when they slowed the HR24-500s way down for a couple of months and then made some adjustments to get most of the speed back. It's just frustrating that more troubles are not found during 'testing'. I suspect that most of the people doing the CE thing here and even internal testers at DirecTV must be restarting the receivers on a regular basis and missing what happens if you let them run continuously.


You are right Mike, my HR21 is now sooo slooow. As we always hear, the new code is suppose to improve the speed and performance...but it never happens. The DirecTV engineering department strikes again.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

I've had the UI update for several weeks now with my HR20's and it seems to be getting worse over time. I now hate the new guide/update that brought this on, and my wife is ragging me about doing something to fix it. I wish DTV would allow a voluntary rollback for those negatively affected, at least until they find the fix. Sort of like a reverse CE program

BTW, we also dislike the gradient shading on the guide lines, and the very dimly lit show titles on those shows that have been partially watched in the list.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

No slower or anything, but definitely doesn't feel any faster. HR22 with unsupported MRV


----------



## 00derek (Mar 16, 2008)

Not only is it sluggish, they missed a golden opportunity to improve it in so many ways. For example, most of us, if not all, with HD TV service, have HD TVs correct? 40" 52" 60" and heck they are selling 70" screens now.

So they could probably reduce the font size and pack a few more rows into the guide and list screens, and worst of all the set-up channel screens which only displays 5 channels at a time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

00derek said:


> Not only is it sluggish, they missed a golden opportunity to improve it in so many ways. For example, most of us, if not all, with HD TV service, have HD TVs correct? 40" 52" 60" and heck they are selling 70" screens now.
> 
> So they could probably reduce the font size and pack a few more rows into the guide and list screens, and worst of all the set-up channel screens which only displays 5 channels at a time.


That'd be true of this board- HDs à go-go, in all sizes and shapes. But there are millions with small sets, even SD ones! (Shudder!)


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

True, how many posts have you read here about people complaining about the font sizes on their smaller tvs as well....I want it even smaller than it is now...and I think its a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> True, how many posts have you read here about people complaining about the font sizes on their smaller tvs as well....I want it even smaller than it is now...and I think its a huge step in the right direction.


With screens running from 7" to 70"+ something must be done.

My suggestion is to have a preset option for screen size that you would setup during the first install.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> With screens running from 7" to 70"+ something must be done.
> 
> My suggestion is to have a preset option for screen size that you would setup during the first install.


*Everything* is small on a tv that is under 24" or so...I don't hear those same people complaining they cant see the programming because its too small. I'd have to sit like 18 inches away from a tv that size.:lol:


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Another thing they could have added to maybe make this sluggish issue while we have to deal with it the ability to schedule recordings on another receiver from the receiver u are on. Say i have a dvr in my living room and a dvr in my bedroom. I rarely watch tv in the bedroom so it would be nice to have a way to get into the guide or whatever and schedule a recording on my bedroom dvr. As of right now i either have to go into my bedroom turn on the tv and dvr and set the recording or go thru the hassle of going to a slow dtv.com and schedule the recording online. Crap, half the time when u setup a recoring on their website it doesnt even record


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

gregftlaud said:


> Another thing they could have added to maybe make this sluggish issue while we have to deal with it the ability to schedule recordings on another receiver from the receiver u are on. Say i have a dvr in my living room and a dvr in my bedroom. I rarely watch tv in the bedroom so it would be nice to have a way to get into the guide or whatever and schedule a recording on my bedroom dvr. As of right now i either have to go into my bedroom turn on the tv and dvr and set the recording or go thru the hassle of going to a slow dtv.com and schedule the recording online. Crap, half the time when u setup a recoring on their website it doesnt even record


I agree it would be nice to have the ability to set up a recoding from a remote DVR. Although the Android app comes up pretty quick or you can use this [link] from your pc, which allows you to search by title or channel name and set up a recording. I don't use it often, but I don't recall it not setting up a recording for me. To schedule recordings from remote, I mainly use my Slingbox and its when I travel. That way I can see that it is set to record.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Turned on the TV last night for a few and noticed my receiver was responding quicker. Looks like early yesterday morning it updated to x059e. Not sure if the speed increase is temporary from the reboot or if they fixed something to correct the response trouble. I guess I'll know in a few days....


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

seems the speed of my hr24-100 gradually got better a couple days after the new update, but this morning it was extremely slow and unresponsive to remote commands. trying to change the channel up or down was nearly impossible. pressing menu didnt do anything, just the "bump" sound. dont know what happened overnight because last night before bed it was fine.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

RACJ2 said:



> I agree it would be nice to have the ability to set up a recoding from a remote DVR. Although the Android app comes up pretty quick or you can use this [link] from your pc, which allows you to search by title or channel name and set up a recording. I don't use it often, but I don't recall it not setting up a recording for me. To schedule recordings from remote, I mainly use my Slingbox and its when I travel. That way I can see that it is set to record.


The Android and iPhone/iPad app are OK for setting up the recordings, but you can't really manage the DVR from them beyond seeing what is recorded and adding a new recording. You can't see what is in the todo list at all.

that is the big thing missing imo.


----------



## jangell2 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have an external HD and after punching the list button it takes at least 12 seconds before the list screen pops up, and than a couple more seconds to populate it. It's terrible. Using an external drive has always been slower, but it was tolerable, this is just terrible.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

The main problem is most of the DVRs out there have 5+ year old processors and memory which was ok for the original release. However, they keep adding new features which bog these units more and more. 

I used a non dvr directv unit at a rental home and what a joy to switch instantly to the menu and channels. One tends to forget how slow the Directv DVRs have gotten over the years.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Special Ed said:


> The main problem is most of the DVRs out there have 5+ year old processors and memory which was ok for the original release. However, they keep adding new features which bog these units more and more.


Quite right. It is the main reason they switched to one (HD) GUI.



> I used a non dvr directv unit at a rental home and what a joy to switch instantly to the menu and channels. One tends to forget how slow the Directv DVRs have gotten over the years.


 You and I might have, but there are some who make note of it daily!


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Special Ed said:


> The main problem is most of the DVRs out there have 5+ year old processors and memory which was ok for the original release. However, they keep adding new features which bog these units more and more.
> 
> I used a non dvr directv unit at a rental home and what a joy to switch instantly to the menu and channels. One tends to forget how slow the Directv DVRs have gotten over the years.


You it the nail right on the head with that one. I have two HR20-700s that have to be rebooted at least once a week, but my H24-700 moves as quick as I hit the remote. I just want to hang onto the two HR20-700s for built in OTA tuners, as long as I can.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Special Ed said:


> The main problem is most of the DVRs out there have 5+ year old processors and memory which was ok for the original release. However, they keep adding new features which bog these units more and more.


I have been saying for years that the CPU was Underpowered and needed more RAM and I was constantly shouted down by some Directv Loyalists but then the HR24-500 came out and I was proved right.

You can't keep adding Features and Functionality on a slow underpowered CPU with Insufficient RAM and expect it to be SNAPPY FAST!!!

The only thing that Amazes me about the Complaints from some about the New HDUI is that they have HR24s which should work as FAST as my 5 HR24-500s so I am Puzzled by the Quandary.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> The only thing that Amazes me about the Complaints from some about the New HDUI is that they have HR24s which should work as FAST as my 5 HR24-500s so I am Puzzled by the Quandary.


That's the problem - they don't all run as fast as your 5 HR24-500s. I'll trade ya!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> That's the problem - they don't all run as fast as your 5 HR24-500s. I'll trade ya!


But Why??? Is it because of different manufacturers, NO because others have HR24-500s that are experiencing sluggishness.

How about a Corrupt Download which I have seen many many times?

Who knows why???

I guess I am just Blessed by God or Lucky for whatever reason but you would think at least one of my 5 HR24-500s would experience the problem.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Richierich said:


> But Why??? Is it because of different manufacturers, NO because others have HR24-500s that are experiencing sluggishness.
> 
> How about a Corrupt Download which I have seen many many times?
> 
> ...


Not that this is the answer, but the HR24-500 doesn't just have a different manufacturer -- it's a different chipset.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> But Why???


You'd have to ask the 'coders' at DirecTV for that answer! We can hope that someone at DirecTV knows and is working on it!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

And the oddest thing is that it isn't consistent! Right after I got the HDGUI, things were quick enough, especially in lists. Then over time it slowed down doing most things other than inside lists.

Yesterday all of them decided to make a liar of me, and operated quicker than they ever have. Today I'm back to what is more normal for me, quick in the lists, slow otherwise. And no rhyme or reason to it. No new version, no change it what I do, nada...

Darned weird!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Just noticed this thread hadnt been posted in for a few weeks and was just wondering if DTV is ever going to get around to addressing the sluggishness issue. Looks like by the poll 64percent of responders are having issues with speed with the new HDGUI. I'm really getting sick of doing the 2 restarts within 30minutes to flush the guide/cache.....and also clearing the NVRAM only to have these steps help speed things up for just a few days.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

AlanSaysYo said:


> This has been my experience with my HR23. At first it was noticeably faster, but now it's almost as slow as it was before the GUI changed. And doing anything with a show from another receiver (play, delete, FF, etc.) seems to take a bit longer than it used to.


Same here. Was pretty impressed when new GUI came out, not so much now. Key bounce is back (although not as bad as it used to be a long time ago), way too many delays in there functions at times. Scrolling through the guide is usually pretty fast, however sporadically, there is a delay.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Last night it took 47 seconds to delete a 30 minute HD program. 14 seconds to bring up my playlist and 12 seconds to change a channel consistently. Hr20-100, and I have about 47% of my HD space free. Are the issues mostly surrounding the HR20-100?


----------



## stebrock (Mar 3, 2005)

Rather than start another thread...
I am a new D* customer as of Saturday (2/26). Here's my question. My two HD receivers have the HD guide. My HR34 doesn't. I called the installer/tech and he had me do a restart Friday morning - I reset and when the welcome screen appeared I entered 0,2,4,6,8.. The screen displated new software available/downloading and the receiver rebooted but still no HD guide. Any ideas???
Rick


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

AFAIK, the HR34 doesnt have the HD GUI yet....you'll just have to wait for it to be released.


----------



## oleo3ys (Feb 21, 2012)

I noticed this thread and am in the process of going thru D* regarding the sluggishness of the HR34/H25 that I have. I am not sure what the previous poster was referring to when he said the HR34 does not have the HD GUI yet. All I know is that my HR34 is very slow to respond to most commands from the remote, whether it is the menu button, the guide button, or others. The guide pull up is the most irritatingly slow thing to put up with though. Of course, it is the most used function by the average user anyway. I have read posts about using that 0,2,4,6,8 reset process that some had problems with. I noticed a significant slowdown when I connected the HR34 to a phone line. Disconnecting the phone line did speed up the reaction time to commands from the remote, but the HR34 is still slow. I am a new D* customer also, and when the HR34/H25 was first installed, without a phone line connection, it was quick. Something changed since it was installed.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you think the HR34 and H25's are slow you might as well forget about it. :lol:


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

On my H24 (and most likely an HR24) the new HDGUI screams. On my HR20 and HR23 it is like someone installed Windows 7 on an old Pentium machine. It just seems like the DVRs are straining to run the software.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

My HR 20-100 has been transformed from a totally reliable, if a bit slow, DVR to a frustrating, slow-as-molasses shadow of its former self. I really can't wait for this to get fixed. Intense spouse-pressure to "just get cable and be done with it!" This HR 20-100 is practically unwatchable.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Just right now, it took 10 seconds from button push until the guide came up on my HR20 and that box is my workhorse.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

After the last two firmware upgrades my HR20 has been slow the first 24 hours, then (seemingly) quicker than normal for the next 3-4 days, then normal again after that. With the exception of the guide which continues to be speedy quick.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Overall I'm happier with the new HDUI on my 4.5 yr old HR20-100. Pressing Guide is usually very quick to come up and I can find the much complained about To Do List in only 3 clicks. I'm getting used to the 4-7 second slow response from List and deleting recordings. However I would like to see the trick play functionality returned to the PIG.


----------



## thomasr1950 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a HR22, the GUI is slow, DTV says that's to be expected. If so why don't they do something to make it faster on older receivers?


----------



## johnc47 (Mar 9, 2012)

gregftlaud said:


> Just noticed this thread hadnt been posted in for a few weeks and was just wondering if DTV is ever going to get around to addressing the sluggishness issue. Looks like by the poll 64percent of responders are having issues with speed with the new HDGUI. I'm really getting sick of doing the 2 restarts within 30minutes to flush the guide/cache.....and also clearing the NVRAM only to have these steps help speed things up for just a few days.


I have just joined this thread. Returned from a several month vacation and found my HR21 giving me all the problems mentioned in many of the previous posts. My question is just like the one above...is DTV taking any action? No need for me to call DTV or have a tech come out and experience the same "staff officer salute from DTV" that others in this thread have already encountered.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I just received 0x59f software in the last 2 days for my HR23. 
It is much better than the 0x57b that was my initial version of the New GUI.
I am very pleased with the update.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

HR22-100 really slow since the HD GUI upgrade and no it's not the disk space and amount of recordings because it did not happen on the SD GUI, opening the guide is faster though but playist takes about 6-7 seconds for remote to respond and i have WD 1TB EHD with 40 percent full and i have to flip through channels to "wake up" or press the GUIDE button and scroll through the guide list, i know there is a CE release for playlist optimization they need to push it for NR rollout because this is getting frustrated but OTOH HR24-200 is way much faster


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"jimmie57" said:


> I just received 0x59f software in the last 2 days for my HR23.
> It is much better than the 0x57b that was my initial version of the New GUI.
> I am very pleased with the update.


Give it a couple of days. I am also on 59 and it has progressively gotten worse.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

My HR 20-100 is still on 0x59e and has been since Feb. 9. Are the HR-20's getting the update to 0x59f, and if so does it help at all?


----------



## dshank522 (Sep 13, 2009)

It seems to depend on time of day.


----------



## gizzly (May 25, 2008)

John Strk said:


> I would like to see the trick play functionality returned to the PIG.


Amen to that. I don't know why they removed trick play functionality in the PIG in the first place. But I don't know why D* does a lot of things not that are not n the user's interests.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

"gizzly" said:


> Amen to that. I don't know why they removed trick play functionality in the PIG in the first place. But I don't know why D* does a lot of things not that are not n the user's interests.


Like making the pause button actually a play button in the recorded programs list?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

There are other threads that talk about trickplay issues, please lease this one to sluggish receiver reports.

:backtotop


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

gregftlaud said:


> Just noticed this thread hadnt been posted in for a few weeks and was just wondering if DTV is ever going to get around to addressing the sluggishness issue. Looks like by the poll 64percent of responders are having issues with speed with the new HDGUI. I'm really getting sick of doing the 2 restarts within 30minutes to flush the guide/cache.....and also clearing the NVRAM only to have these steps help speed things up for just a few days.


Probably not. They will however happily continue to collect the monthly receiver lease fee for hardware that is underspeced to do the job.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Both my HR20-700s went crazy briefly last night. Neither would come out of fast forward or rewind until it reached the end of the buffer. 

This morning both seem to be functioning normally. Slow...but functioning.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

It's almost im-bloody-possible to accurately enter any channel number directly into either of my HR20-700s. Scrolling is erratic. Frankly, this is causing enough of an issue to consider a change in provider, since both receivers are more than sluggish, they're almost not useable, especially when paging through the guide while recording.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

Podkayne said:


> My HR 20-100 has been transformed from a totally reliable, if a bit slow, DVR to a frustrating, slow-as-molasses shadow of its former self. I really can't wait for this to get fixed. Intense spouse-pressure to "just get cable and be done with it!" This HR 20-100 is practically unwatchable.


8 days from this previous post and NOTHING HAS CHANGED. I'm still curious about 0x59f that some say they have gotten. 0x59e is the version this unit is still using.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Someone mentioned it depends on the time of day. I've noticed this too. My HR20-700 has slow hiccups throughout the day but not anything that i cant put up with but like between around 9pm EST and 11EST it becomes SLLOOOOWWWW. Almost unusable in terms of not reacting to the remote, changing channels, deleting programs, bringing up the guide etc etc. Does DTV stream stuff to our DVR's during that time and the DVR's are so busy doing "work" in the background that this might be what is causing this huge slowdown during this time frame?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

All my HR2X receivers--HR20, HR21, HR22, and HR24s are slow to respond. I press the guide button, and it takes 5-7 seconds for the guide to pop up. I press list and it's the same thing.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been following the poll results, and I wonder whether the numbers are more of a reflection of how many people have which receivers instead of whether some receivers are worse than others. I have an HR21, an H21, and an H23 (and will get an H24 tomorrow). I know the guide is extremely slow on the HR21, but I do not use the guide often enough on the other two receivers to notice whether they are any different.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine wasn't when I got the new guide, but now it is slower than Christmas! I don't know what happened :whatdidid


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Podkayne said:


> 8 days from this previous post and NOTHING HAS CHANGED. I'm still curious about 0x59f that some say they have gotten. 0x59e is the version this unit is still using.


Firmware Watcher shows 0x59f being active for the HR21-700 and the HR23-700.


----------



## android.cphone (Jan 11, 2012)

Hr24. I have issues in changing channels as well as pulling up some screens.
At first it was great however in the past few weeks it has slowed way down.......


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Was at the folks' place tonight for some corned beef and cabbage dinner, and my old man mentioned out of the blue the slowness of his receivers. He has 5, from HR20-700s to HR22s, and he said all of them are horribly slow. He really is pissed about it, too.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It greatly resembles a Windows memory leak from the days of Windows 98.
Resetting the receiver seems to get things going again, but as time passes, it eventually bogs down again.

Also, the problem is worse on interactive channels like ESPN, TWC, etc.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> Also, the problem is worse on interactive channels like ESPN, TWC, etc.


Yeah, I find my HR22 extremely sluggish when I am on TWC, sometimes getting to the next channel takes 4-5 tries. Also deleting a program from the dvr takes about 20 seconds, all while the screen is black


----------



## botto84 (Feb 20, 2012)

It's been on the HR34's for about a week now, and it's glitchy at best. Slow, and the guide is slower


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

My slowness seems to occur after I access the directv apps.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

captaink5217 said:


> My slowness seems to occur after I access the directv apps.


I have noticed that also.


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

"loudo" said:


> I have noticed that also.


So I just reset the dvr and no longer access any of the apps and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Carolina said:


> Mine wasn't when I got the new guide, but now it is slower than Christmas! I don't know what happened :whatdidid


+1


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> Someone mentioned it depends on the time of day. I've noticed this too. My HR20-700 has slow hiccups throughout the day but not anything that i cant put up with but like between around 9pm EST and 11EST it becomes SLLOOOOWWWW. Almost unusable in terms of not reacting to the remote, changing channels, deleting programs, bringing up the guide etc etc. Does DTV stream stuff to our DVR's during that time and the DVR's are so busy doing "work" in the background that this might be what is causing this huge slowdown during this time frame?


This is interesting. Yesterday I noticed my HR23 was probably the slowest it had ever been since I got it. It was right in that timeframe you mentioned.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Every now and then my box locks up for ten seconds.. After about 10 seconds it finally responds...


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's horrible on my HR20 at times. Normally by the time I go pick up the remote it will allow me to change a channel but not always.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have (2) HR-21's.

When I first got the new guide, it was fast on both. Now, it's about the same slowness on both HR-21's. The only thing that is fast is scrolling up/down or side/side. It's when you go from one item to another; to look up info on a program, go from guide to the list, or schedule or delete and program that you see the status bar do its thing for 10 seconds or so before it goes back to the main menu. At times, when you hit guide nothing happens and you have to hit two or three times, then it finally pops up. One other thing: If you're watching tv and you enter a channel # to go directly to that channel, entering the channel # is a nightmare and always has been. If you press 237 you get 2, but then nothing else, so you start to press 237 all over again and the first command came through while you were pressing 237 and you end up on channel 372 or something like that.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

My HR20 seems to be ok running 59E. My HR23 running 59F is a dog these days.

The Windows 98 memory leak is probably the best comparison I have seen to-date.


----------



## padarjohn (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm ready to toss my HR23 out the window . 5-10 seconds to respond to button presses, 30-second or more freeze when you delete a recorded show, almost impossible to enter channel numbers directly because the input times out and it changes channels before it responds to your attempts to input numbers, etc., etc.

Seriously, the only reason I'm still with DTV is because my over-the-air reception goes to hell when it rains. I built a MythTV box out of spare parts laying around, and while it's no Tivo it's like night and day compared to the HR23.


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

Two HR20s and it's quite frustrating on both. Sometimes screens won't pop up until 10 - 12 seconds after a button press. Give me back the old GUI!


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

When it's real bad I push the blue button, enter in the channel number (because it works there) and press select. It sucks but at least I get the channel I want.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

242424 said:


> When it's real bad I push the blue button, enter in the channel number (because it works there) and press select. It sucks but at least I get the channel I want.


You can also Hit the Guide Button and Enter your Channel Number and then Hit the Enter Button and that works every time with no button lag.

I don't know why that would work faster than just entering it in.

Also, Hitting the Info Button, Entering the Channel Number works also maybe even Faster with one less Key Stroke.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

DirecTV needs to wise up on these issues. They just lost me as a customer.

No one should have to do all of these ridiculous tweaks to get the darned things to do what they're supposed to do. 

Can you imagine Apple telling people to press a combination of buttons or turn off features to speed up their i-Phones and i-Pads? :nono2:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Hard to believe that I've had DirecTV for 3+ years and they still can't make their receivers respond correctly/timely.

I also want the old GUI back - at least my HR24s worked with the old... Now it feels like I'm back using my complete POS HR22s!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm with you Mike! When I came back to D*, I made damn sure I got all HR24s and was very pleased with the way they operated with the SDGUI even if it wasn't so pretty. Now with the HDGUI, I'm sadly reminded of why I left D* a number of years ago.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Marlin Guy said:


> DirecTV needs to wise up on these issues. They just lost me as a customer.
> 
> No one should have to do all of these ridiculous tweaks to get the darned things to do what they're supposed to do.
> 
> Can you imagine Apple telling people to press a combination of buttons or turn off features to speed up their i-Phones and i-Pads? :nono2:


After posting on "four" different threads it's quite clear your no longer happy with DirecTV and have made the switch to DISH.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> Hard to believe that I've had DirecTV for 3+ years and they still can't make their receivers respond correctly/timely.
> 
> I also want the old GUI back - at least my HR24s worked with the old... Now it feels like I'm back using my complete POS HR22s!


I've got 5 HR24-500s so I guess you must have a Different Model HR24 because mine work Great with No Sluggishness so maybe the Chipset that is different in the HR24-500 than the HR24-100 or HR24-200 and that is why mine works Fast.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> I've got 5 HR24-500s so I guess you must have a Different Model HR24 because mine work Great with No Sluggishness so maybe the Chipset that is different in the HR24-500 than the HR24-100 or HR24-200 and that is why mine works Fast.


Except that I have 3 HR24-500s that used be just fine until the HDGUI. Now all three have issues - sometimes worse than others.

I'm happy that your receivers work but that doesn't help those of us that got screwed with the new GUI.

Have you looked at the poll results? I'm not the only one that got screwed out of my investment in HR24s....


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Marlin Guy said:


> DirecTV needs to wise up on these issues. They just lost me as a customer.
> 
> No one should have to do all of these ridiculous tweaks to get the darned things to do what they're supposed to do.
> 
> Can you imagine Apple telling people to press a combination of buttons or turn off features to speed up their i-Phones and i-Pads? :nono2:


+1


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

I just wish Directv wouldn't screw up my box everytime they "improve" their software. Had serious channel change lags before that finally got acceptable, then here came the new HD guide thing and now it takes forever to change channels. And now there don't seem to be any "fixes" that even make it work swiftly for any length of time. Any by swiftly, I mean pic and sound within 4 secs. 

Just sloppy hardware/software management. Too many hardware types to make work with a single software load so the compromise is to make it crappy for everyone. Just make the software work right on a single box, then send me a swapout and quit screwing with it.

Since the new HD guide, my APPS haven't loaded on the first try in forever.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

My old HR20 is soooooo slooooow 
But if you reboot it weekly and do not add to many timers it is fast like the other models.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I finally bogged my HR23 down completely. Was watching a remote recording (from the HR20 to the HR23) while searching On Demand stuff. Took 15 minutes to complete a search for a single show.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

My HR20 is so sluggish. It is really a pain to dial a channel by it's number. It'll recognize one number and none of the others 90% of the time. Sometimes it takes a minute or two to bring up the guide. Sometimes Quicktune takes a minute to come up. Directv's DVR is a very frustrating experience.

Directv needs to quit cheaping out on the hardware end and make sure their boxes have enough cpu/gpu power inside to run the software on their boxes.


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

I wish they would come out with an OS "lite". No apps. No posters for shows. No Scoreguide. No Pandora. No MediaShare. Take out some of the bells and whistles and get it down to the core part of the OS. Have a unit that you can use to record and watch shows, search the guide and set up series links.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

My HR 20-100 is a shadow of its former self, ever since the fateful download on Feb. 9 of 0x59e. It has turned a rock solid reliable, if a bit slow DVR in to a frustrating, slow, hunk of junk. I've been with DirecTV since September 7, 1994, and 17 1/2 years with them should entitle me to satisfaction of this issue. I want a DVR that works to replace the one that THEY broke, and it shouldn't cost me anything; or, failing that, send down the old User Interface that worked just fine on this DVR. They insist that "slowness" is not a reason for exchanging out a DVR. I endured the awful "771" issue on this DVR a couple of years ago until they finally fixed it. What's so hard about fixing what was botched by this latest NR?

My wife is already looking in to cable/Dish/Fioptics; they'll give you the sun and the moon for switching. DirecTV's giving me the cold shoulder.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Wilhite said:


> I wish they would come out with an OS "lite". No apps. No posters for shows. No Scoreguide. No Pandora. No MediaShare. Take out some of the bells and whistles and get it down to the core part of the OS. Have a unit that you can use to record and watch shows, search the guide and set up series links.


Or at least the ability to turn stuff off. I have zero use for TV Apps, Mediashare, Scoreguide, or Movie Posters.

Also VOD is entirely too busy. I dont need a poster for Celebrity Apprentice that takes up a third of the screen AND have it be a 3 week old episode when there are new episodes since then.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wilhite said:


> I wish they would come out with an OS "lite". No apps. No posters for shows. No Scoreguide. No Pandora. No MediaShare. Take out some of the bells and whistles and get it down to the core part of the OS. Have a unit that you can use to record and watch shows, search the guide and set up series links.


You mean a "DVR"?? :lol:


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Araxen said:


> My HR20 is so sluggish. It is really a pain to dial a channel by it's number. It'll recognize one number and none of the others 90% of the time. Sometimes it takes a minute or two to bring up the guide. Sometimes Quicktune takes a minute to come up. Directv's DVR is a very frustrating experience.
> 
> Directv needs to quit cheaping out on the hardware end and make sure their boxes have enough cpu/gpu power inside to run the software on their boxes.





Podkayne said:


> My HR 20-100 is a shadow of its former self, ever since the fateful download on Feb. 9 of 0x59e. It has turned a rock solid reliable, if a bit slow DVR in to a frustrating, slow, hunk of junk. I've been with DirecTV since September 7, 1994, and 17 1/2 years with them should entitle me to satisfaction of this issue. I want a DVR that works to replace the one that THEY broke, and it shouldn't cost me anything; or, failing that, send down the old User Interface that worked just fine on this DVR. They insist that "slowness" is not a reason for exchanging out a DVR. I endured the awful "771" issue on this DVR a couple of years ago until they finally fixed it. What's so hard about fixing what was botched by this latest NR?
> 
> My wife is already looking in to cable/Dish/Fioptics; they'll give you the sun and the moon for switching. DirecTV's giving me the cold shoulder.


I too have a HR20-100 and are experiencing the same slow sluggish response as these other posters. It's a joke and D*'s Tech Dept should be embarrassed to have its name associated with these crappy receivers. 
I don't want to switch providers since I have been with D* since it took over Primestar in the 90s, but it really shouldn't brag about its customer satisfaction record since its receivers cause so much consternation among its subs. 
I realize we're a small but vocal group of subs who post here, but it surely must be symptomatic of a cross-section of the whole D* sub universe.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Araxen said:


> Directv needs to quit cheaping out on the hardware end and make sure their boxes have enough cpu/gpu power inside to run the software on their boxes.


You need to learn how to Hit the Info Button and then Enter the Channel Number and you will be Good To Go!!!

Yes, it is a Workaround but better than what you are doing.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Podkayne said:


> My HR 20-100 is a shadow of its former self, ever since the fateful download on Feb. 9 of 0x59e. It has turned a rock solid reliable, if a bit slow DVR in to a frustrating, slow, hunk of junk. I've been with DirecTV since September 7, 1994, and 17 1/2 years with them should entitle me to satisfaction of this issue. I want a DVR that works to replace the one that THEY broke, and it shouldn't cost me anything; or, failing that, send down the old User Interface that worked just fine on this DVR. They insist that "slowness" is not a reason for exchanging out a DVR. I endured the awful "771" issue on this DVR a couple of years ago until they finally fixed it. What's so hard about fixing what was botched by this latest NR?


You need to contact [email protected] as she is Vice President for Customer Service and her Office does an Excellent Job of helping good customers and keeping them happy customers.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Richierich said:


> You need to learn how to Hit the Info Button and then Enter the Channel Number and you will be Good To Go!!!
> 
> Yes, it is a Workaround but better than what you are doing.


Another method is to hit the blue button to bring up the mini-Guide, type in number, and hit Enter after it shows the channel you want. This keeps the picture full size save for the line for the mini-Guide, and confirms that the channel you entered has the show or info you desired.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can also stand on one leg, rub your head, and pat your tummy while reciting the Gettysburg Address. Try that. :lol:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Richierich said:


> You need to contact xxxxxxxxx as she is Vice President for Customer Service and her Office does an Excellent Job of helping good customers and keeping them happy customers.


I'll bet she never gets SPAM.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> You can also stand on one leg, rub your head, and pat your tummy while reciting the Gettysburg Address. Try that. :lol:


I haven't tried that but it sounds very enticing. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> I'll bet she never gets SPAM.


Her Office has helped many many people here at DBSTALK that I know about and they have helped me on 3 situations and were Quick, Polite and Very Knowlegeable and Helpful.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Richierich said:


> Her Office has helped many many people here at DBSTALK that I know about and they have helped me on 3 situations and were Quick, Polite and Very Knowlegeable and Helpful.


I don't doubt that. All the more reason to not plaster her e-mail address on a public forum.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> I don't doubt that. All the more reason to not plaster her e-mail address on a public forum.


There are over 100 hundred references to her email address here at DBSTALK so I am not giving out privileged information.

Of course, it would be better to exhaust all other attempts at resolving your problem like going to Customer Retention but I would rather see a Directv Customer who has been around a long time stay with Directv rather than leave Directv because of frustration or bad info.

And so would Directv as they Hate Churn!!!


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

FYI, my HR23 has turned into an absolute joke channel changing wise with this update and it wasnt as bad at first.

But slowly, it has gone from bad to worse and now it is like....every button push has a 10 second delay.

I reset the entire receiver and it still is like that....arghhh

My HR24 upstairs works great with the update


----------



## jangell2 (Apr 6, 2004)

Richierich said:


> You need to contact [email protected] as she is Vice President for Customer Service and her Office does an Excellent Job of helping good customers and keeping them happy customers.


I emailed that address and was contacted the same day. My scheduling issues delayed a conference call with DTV personnel till today. I was first assured that a software update coming out in about two weeks would solve the problem. However, they were able to make a change that vastly improved my response time.

My chief complain has been how long it took for the list of recorded programs t come up and that delay was cut in half, intact it takes a bit less than half the time now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, don't leave us hanging...what change did they make? Something they had you do on your box, or something they did at their end? Did they tell you what the change was?

BTW, what version software are you currently on?


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

CaptainK527 and loudo mentioned they last week or so they noticed accessing TV Apps makes their DVR's sluggish. Then captainK said he flushed out his guide didnt use Apps again and the sluggishness went away for good. 

I decided to try this myself a week ago i restarted my receiver twice within 30minutes to flush the guide and i havent used Apps either since then and my HR20-700's HD GUI has been very quick since. No sluggishness whatsoever. Normally by day 3 after u flush the guide the sluggishness/glitches start coming back. So i think for now until DTV gets this fixed not accessing Apps after u flush your guide is a fix. 

I mean my Panny TV has the same Apps if i want to use Apps i'll just access them on my TV for now.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I had problems back in the early days when Apps and DoublePlay came out and I quit using them as I thought they just unduly burdened the CPU and I didn't really need them anyway so maybe that is why I am Not experiencing the Sluggishness that others complain about.


----------



## jangell2 (Apr 6, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Ok, don't leave us hanging...what change did they make? Something they had you do on your box, or something they did at their end? Did they tell you what the change was?
> 
> BTW, what version software are you currently on?


0x59E.

Even though our HR20's don't have wifi and can't network, they turned on Whole Home (or whatever it's called). That caused the boxes to use different code, which works much better.

They will issue a credit for any charges and turn off Whole Home when the new software rolls out. The guy I talked to was very sure the software rollout would solve the problem, and since he got this fix right, I'm going to believe him.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't ever use TV Apps and my HR-23 is slower than molasses. When I press fast forward, the screen freezes and it takes about 3 seconds before it starts fast forwarding. This does not usually occur on 30 second skip. But sometimes, the skips delay and all catch up together down the road.

When I press stop on a recording, it takes at least 5 seconds for the recording menu to come up. Then it takes another several seconds before I can actually move the cursor down to delete. And each cursor move takes a few seconds.

When I press play on a recording, the screen goes black, the sound stops and then the recording starts to play up in the small PIG with the menu still displayed. This also means I cannot use any trick play until the playback moves into full screen.

Everything is so slow that it makes everything very unpleasant.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

The HR23's (present company included) seem to be the most bogged down by everything. I dont use TV Apps either and mine is slow as hell too.


----------



## bkpierce (Mar 7, 2012)

Before the latest software update, which brought down the HDGUI, my receiver was extremely fast. The update slowed it way down. I have had to reprogram all my macros to increase the delay time between events because of this. *I wish I could go back to the previous version!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

bkpierce said:


> Before the latest software update, which brought down the HDGUI, my receiver was extremely fast. The update slowed it way down. I have had to reprogram all my macros to increase the delay time between events because of this. *I wish I could go back to the previous version!!!!!!!!!!*


Pretty sad that DirecTV engineering doesn't seem to learn from their mistakes!


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

lately, say over the last few days my hr24 is getting to the point its right down frustrating to watch tv. its extremely slow to remote commands and switching channels or navigating the guide or settings is very difficult.

by any chance would a slow death of a hard drive cause this? last couple days im having all sorts of issues with the slowness and communication with the satellite. also the other receivers keep loosing connection to the dvr. 

but more than anything the slowness is driving me nuts. resets upon resets do nothing. :nono2:


----------



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

I have one HR21 and one HR23 and both are so damn sluggish, they've gotten much worse in my opinion. Cord cutting will definitely gain as an option to me next year if there's no improvement.


----------



## Gocanes (Jul 15, 2007)

Both an HR20 and HR22 are getting very sluggish lately. The HR22 has almost had me throw the remote through the TV trying to change channels.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

If this doesn't get solved soon, I may start to think about jumping ship. It's gotten to be a pain in the rear, and it keeps getting slower. I have HR 22's, and I never access apps.


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

All UI completely frozen today.
No response to any movement/navigation command.
Pitiful with 10 second+ change changing.
hr20

D since '96 , And on the way out.


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

HR20 here, same deal, started out great, but i'm guessing its an issue with RAM. It's slow as can be


----------



## TomK (Oct 18, 2010)

I do not need any apps or pandora or youtube, is there any chance these things can be adding to the sluggishness of the boxes? Call me old fashioned, but I'd rather be able to display the guide and change channels without falling asleep first. Leave the other stuff to the computers please.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> The HR23's (present company included) seem to be the most bogged down by everything. I dont use TV Apps either and mine is slow as hell too.


My HR23 is painfully slow also. I flushed my guide cache yesterday to see if it would help. Still slow.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

TomK said:


> I do not need any apps or pandora or youtube, is there any chance these things can be adding to the sluggishness of the boxes? Call me old fashioned, but I'd rather be able to display the guide and change channels without falling asleep first. Leave the other stuff to the computers please.


I don't know if they are actually slowing things down, but in order to get them they had to take time from developing code to make the boxes run quicker, so in an indirect way, they are part of the problem.

Add in Media Share to the mix and you have 3 things that virtually no one cares about instead of writing speedy code and adding unified DVR management to the MRV system, and you can see the problem.

Right now my 3 HR24s have been pretty quick, enough that I'd be pleased if they stayed just like that. But now they've started ignoring the remote more often and for longer periods of time. I think the remote issue is a keystroke buffer not clearing or some such. Just sloppy programming IMO.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Seems the HR23 has had slowness issues fom its inception when comppared to the other models I don't have the instructions here at the office but aside from the nvram clear there is a remote sequence that speeds up communication by dropping some of protocols ID burst info. Though overall I have seen the uint slow down since the initial HDGUI release.

Don "pretty sure this will improve over time though" Bolton



"mrfatboy" said:


> My HR23 is painfully slow also. I flushed my guide cache yesterday to see if it would help. Still slow.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

lugnutathome said:


> Seems the HR23 has had slowness issues fom its inception when comppared to the other models I don't have the instructions here at the office but aside from the nvram clear there is a remote sequence that speeds up communication by dropping some of protocols ID burst info. Though overall I have seen the uint slow down since the initial HDGUI release.
> 
> Don "pretty sure this will improve over time though" Bolton


I have done probably every tip and trick that has been posted here to speed up the STB's and nothing makes the HR23 any faster. Under the old gui it was sluggish compared to the rest but it was still plenty usable. The new gui has made it a pain in the butt and the wife has already deleted two shows by accident because of slowness where she thought she hit a button nothing happened and she hit it again.


----------



## Bamasat (Apr 3, 2012)

You have to push more buttons, than when playing a shooter with a video game controller.
And i still havent killed anybody?
Why? - I'm fighting the Invisible Stock holders in El Segundo!
"the frito's"!

RBR? Cache / Ram?
what for? - to sit there and watch "almost there, a few more seconds please".
Then repeat by nightfall.

What kind of game is this?
Hideous.


----------



## Thwarter (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm about ready to ditch DTV after 16 years. This new HD gui is horrible- not from the way it looks, but it is slow, half the time it doesn't respond to any remote control entries, and the NAG SCREEN is insufferable!

Who at DirecTV thought it would be a good idea to screw so many things up? In the course of a few months since this last update I've gone from a Happy DTV customer to one who rages almost on a daily basis because the service has become so sluggish and difficult to navigate.

And this morning it's nagging me again about not being on an HD output... and everytime I press EXIT to change it, it just beeps at me and does nothing, and keeps the NAG screen up. I've waited five minutes, pressed it again, nothing. These are fresh batteries too!

WHY DTV!?!?!?!?! WHY!?!!!?!


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Bamasat said:


> RBR? Cache / Ram?
> what for? - to sit there and watch "almost there, a few more seconds please".
> Then repeat by nightfall.


This has been my biggest beef lately. Turning off features, clearing Navram, and RBR should not be a *requirement* for usability.

EDIT: actually I'll take turning off features. I have no use for TVApps and if it speeds up my box I'll do that.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Xsabresx said:


> This has been my biggest beef lately. Turning off features, clearing Navram, and RBR should not be a *requirement* for usability.


But should be a requirement before repeated moaning here or lots of calls to DIRECTV®. (not aimed at you)

There are steps one can take, and should take, when boxes become sluggish.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> But should be a requirement before repeated moaning here or lots of calls to DIRECTV®. (not aimed at you)
> 
> There are steps one can take, and should take, when boxes become sluggish.


I get that, but (for example) you have the option of scrolling effects on or off. Having them on shouldnt slow the box down. On or off should be a choice between interfaces and not a requirement to make a box perform properly.

Also, I can understand a RBR or an NVRAM clear once in a blue moon to clear up a problem. What we are seeing these days is that it is a weekly requirement for usability.

EDIT: to be clear, in my case this is only true for the HR23. I have no complaints with my HR20.


----------



## LoCo (May 2, 2003)

Just wanted to chime in. Glad I found this thread. My HR20 was pretty solid until this last update. Now, it's downright painful to try to watch TV. As others have said, the Guide comes up after, oh, 10 seconds or so. I have no idea whether or not it's actually gotten my remote button press, so I usually end up pressing it again, which leads to it doing strange and unexpected things. It's beyond frustrating!!!

GET THIS FIXED NOW!!!!!! 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

LoCo said:


> Just wanted to chime in. Glad I found this thread. My HR20 was pretty solid until this last update. Now, it's downright painful to try to watch TV. As others have said, the Guide comes up after, oh, 10 seconds or so. I have no idea whether or not it's actually gotten my remote button press, so I usually end up pressing it again, which leads to it doing strange and unexpected things. It's beyond frustrating!!!
> 
> GET THIS FIXED NOW!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for your time.


Welcome back! Lots of us would like to see that fixed, but there are a number of possible palliatives you could try. If you can't find them easily, I'll repost if you want.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That might be a good idea anyway, LAX.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> But should be a requirement before repeated moaning here or lots of calls to DIRECTV®. (not aimed at you)
> 
> There are steps one can take, and should take, when boxes become sluggish.


I disagree here. When Directv stops taking my money or advertises in their ommercials that you may have to do the following things to actually get the quality of service represented in the commercials then I'll by into that.

For the case of cable service and DVRs the customer should not have to do anything out of the ordinary to use the service.

Amazing how paying customers are moaners, yet the company that is collecting their money and delivering a sub standard product is A-OK and doing a great job.


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have an HR22-100 that is incredibly slow to respond to remote commands. I've begun watching the front of the dvr to see if the blue light blinks after a button on the remote is pressed, when it doesn't respond the blue light also didn't flash.

I was reading on the avs forum about problems caused by the RF leaked by plasma TV's and since the TV in the room with my dvr is a plasma I am now wondering if the non-response might be caused by some RF interference from my plasma.

It might be interesting to have a poll here as to how many that experience slow responses are also using a plasma TV.

I'm going to experiment by switching my remote to IF.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Welcome back! Lots of us would like to see that fixed, but there are a number of possible palliatives you could try. If you can't find them easily, I'll repost if you want.


My HR21-100 has become painfully slow to respond.

This thread is pretty long and a 20 minute read didn't point out the possible fixes.

Would appreciate reposting!!!

thnx


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Just to be fair, the HR22 was bad before the update.
The HR24 is the one that seems to be adversely affected by it.


----------



## de_runner (Mar 31, 2010)

We've got a HR24-200 and a HR22-100. *Both* are much slower with the HDGUI, especially the HR22. My wife uses the HR22 a lot and constantly complains about the "lag" involved when trying to navigate to another channel or access recorded programming. I've seen it take upwards of 30 seconds to respond to a button on the remote. One thing I've learned that is an absolute...If Momma ain't happy nobody is happy. To DirecTV > Please oh please get this fixed.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> Just to be fair, the HR22 was bad before the update.
> The HR24 is the one that seems to be adversely affected by it.


Not my HR24-500s.

Maybe it is just because those experiencing problems are using Cetain Features such as DoublePlay or Apps or whatever but mine works Great.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

As does my HR24-500.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Richierich said:


> Not my HR24-500s. Maybe it is just because those experiencing problems are using DoublePlay or Apps or whatever but mine works Great.


You are repeating this over and over but do you realize that not using some functions of the DVR to make it work well/better is not a solution?

Directv sell/lease a DVR that is supposed to record 40 hours in HD, has 50 SL, Pandora, Youtube, Double Play, and apps. Telling people they shouldn't use them so the receiver performs acceptably is like Ford selling a car that can go 200 mph but that cannot be driven at more than 30 mph to avoid that the wheels fall off.

You found a workaround that works for you but a workaround is in itself and admission of a problem so don't continue to say that your receivers are great, they are like everyone's else, you just use in a way to avoid problems.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

skyboysea said:


> You found a workaround that works for you but a workaround is in itself and admission of a problem so don't continue to say that your receivers are great, they are like everyone's else, you just use in a way to avoid problems.


I found a Workaround a long time ago when I had the problem but I no longer have that problem but was just offering the Workaround for others who are Experiencing the Problems of Sluggishness which I don't have.

I discovered the Workaround by Accident before the HDGUI Release and I just offered it to others to try to help them out until Directv can Fix the Problem.

For me to State that there is Not a Problem for some Directv Customers is as Ludicruous as saying that I am lying when I state I have No Problems now with my HR24-500s.

The only reason I offered up the Workaround was to Help those who Unfortunately are having problems until Directv can solve the Problem.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Richierich said:


> I discovered the Workaround by Accident before the HDGUI Release and I just offered it to others to try to help them out until Directv can Fix the Problem.
> 
> For me to State that there is Not a Problem for some Directv Customers is as Ludicruous as saying that I am lying when I state I have No Problems now with my HR24-500s.
> 
> The only reason I offered up the Workaround was to Help those who Unfortunately are having problems until Directv can solve the Problem.


Sorry if I misunderstood you. I read all your posts as if you were saying that you do not use some functionality and that makes your receivers faster. My bad.

I can confirm that the apps slow the receiver down (my hr20-700) and it has done so since they first appeared in the FW. Can't say anything about the double buffer since I never use it. Unfortunately me not using any of the "extra" feature doesn't make my receiver any more usable.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't think we need all of these Bells and Whistles to Slow Down our DVR just to keep up with Dish or Comcrap or Uverse or whomever.

Just give me a DVR and Remote that works as it should and has Fast Speed and Allows me to Record What I Want When I Want.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about, not to mention the rants one way or the other.

What is clear in reading this thread is that some people have issues with their HD DVR user interface while some do not. There is nothing wrong about anyone posting either of those experiences...in fact, it's likely helpful for people to know both situations happen.

Currently, I see one HD DVR a bit slower than the other in terms of the UI speed, but basically both of them operating at acceptable speed levels. The HR24-100 here is clearly faster than the HR21-100, but to some degree, I'd expect that since the 2 devices are several years apart in age.

I would not be surprised to find out that DirecTV is aware of the reports here, and working to address them. Things like that have happened in the past. 

In the mean time, I'm using my HD DVRs to view and enjoy HD content, as opposed to spending countless hours fussing over menus and guides for the most part. We'll see what happens in the future.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Richierich said:


> I don't think we need all of these Bells and Whistles to Slow Down our DVR just to keep up with Dish or Comcrap or Uverse or whomever.


Without the TV Apps and Sportsguide, I would be looking else were, Knowing it was available but we didn't have it. I for one us them many times a day.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Not my HR24-500s. Maybe it is just because those experiencing problems are using DoublePlay or Apps or whatever but mine works Great.


Your setup says you're running CE releases on them. Is that still true?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BattleScott said:


> Your setup says you're running *CE releases *on them. Is that still true?


I seem to recall someone saying that this is a topic not discussed outside of that forum...


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

loudo said:


> Without the TV Apps and Sportsguide, I would be looking else were, Knowing it was available but we didn't have it. I for one us them many times a day.


Which is why the ability to turn them off is necessary. Dont need to exclude certain STB models just give the ability to toggle them


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm not sure what all the fuss is about, not to mention the rants one way or the other.
> 
> What is clear in reading this thread is that some people have issues with their HD DVR user interface while some do not. There is nothing wrong about anyone posting either of those experiences...in fact, it's likely helpful for people to know both situations happen.
> 
> ...


Doesnt it seem odd though that they would release software that exponentially more STB's wouldnt run (HR20,21,23) than would run (HR24)? Seems very backward thinking.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> Your setup says you're running CE releases on them. Is that still true?


NO!!! I'm running 0X59e NR Software.

And We're Not Supposed To Discuss CE Things Outside Of The CE Forum.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Richierich said:


> NO!!! I'm running 0X59e NR Software.
> 
> And We're Not Supposed To Discuss CE Things Outside Of The CE Forum.


It wasn't a dicussion of CE things, just trying to clarify since the issue we are seeing is with the current NR and your setup says you run the CE releases on your HR-24s.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Not my HR24-500s.
> 
> Maybe it is just because those experiencing problems are using Cetain Features such as DoublePlay or Apps or whatever but mine works Great.


I wish that were true. But I don't use any of those things on mine and the speed is still slower than it was with the SDGUI (although tolerable), and it still misses remote keystrokes for varying lengths of time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> I wish that were true. But I don't use any of those things on mine and the speed is still slower than it was with the SDGUI (although tolerable), and it still misses remote keystrokes for varying lengths of time.


Sorry to hear that and I am still very curious why mine work so Great and others with HR24-500s are not happy and are not experiencing what I am experiencing.

The only thing that is different if I installed WD20EADS Drives Internally in all of my HR24s but that shouldn't have anything to do with Sluggishness with the Remote.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Sorry to hear that and I am still very curious why mine work so Great and others with HR24-500s are not happy and are not experiencing what I am experiencing.
> 
> The only thing that is different if I installed WD20EADS Drives Internally in all of my HR24s but that shouldn't have anything to do with Sluggishness with the Remote.


If the system is waiting on a disk I/O task to complete before processing a remote command, then a faster drive could certainly impact that area.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> If the system is waiting on a disk I/O task to complete before processing a remote command, then a faster drive could certainly impact that area.


Yes, after I posted my post I thought about that seeing as I was a Computer Programmer for 30+ years. Also, it has a bigger cache.

That is the only thing I have done differently that may be different from others and give me better response than those unfortunate souls.

Hopefully, Directv will find a Fix Soon!!!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I've got 1 HR22 with the stock internal drive, 1 with a 2TB external, and an HR20 with a 2TB external...the HR20 is the fastest as most here would expect, the 2 HR22's are both consistent, slightly slower, but all are faster than when they were running the SD GUI.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Xsabresx said:


> Doesn't it seem odd though that they would release software that exponentially more STB's wouldn't run (HR20,21,23) than would run (HR24)? Seems very backward thinking.


I guess I don't find anything "odd".

The hardware/CPU power in older devices are not the same as current models, so I'd expect different results _to some degree_.

That said, it's the _variation/degree _of differences that seems to be puzzling. Then again, it could take longer to resolve these things with all the different models out in the field these days. Heck...even the HR24's alone have models with 2 different processors in them.

I would not be surprised if DirecTV knew all about these reports and was working behind the scenes to mitigate the HD UI speed issue.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Very slow


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm curious if the HR24's were broken down between the HR24-500 and other models (-100, -200)...if the results for that series HD DVR would be the same. 

Historically, there has been a difference in -500 devices, perhaps accounting for that series higher numbers. Just speculating.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2012)

Has there been an update since the HDGUI update? Because my problems only started recently (much more recently than the HDGUI update).

Now it's extremely slow. If I have a recording conflict and I fix it, the DVR doesn't realize it for a realllllly long time, so it won't let me record the show I want. Also, if I try to turn on closed captioning, sometimes that takes forever as well. The apps rarely work. And Smart Search isn't so smart anymore. 

DTV shouldn't treat a customer whose contract just ended like this.:nono:


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, also I can't pause, FF, or rewind shows when they're in the small box (on the guide or list pages) anymore. This really sucks!


----------



## Machael (Apr 20, 2008)

I read a post by someone a couple of pages back, that stated an update was coming in a couple of weeks. That was on 4/04/12. It's supposed to fix this.

I was giving them a bit of time to get things squared away, but this has gotten to the point of absurdity.

I have an HR21, and it takes 6+ seconds to get any menu/list/guide to show up. You must be extremely careful when deleting shows from the list, as it may not respond, so you hit it again, and you just erased 2 shows instead of one. Changing channels is a hit or miss thing....might work, might not.

I use Apps once in a blue moon, so that shouldn't be affecting it.

I was also disappointed in losing the trick play capability in the PIG..... 

Just thought I'd throw my HR21 in the hat with the rest that are having issues.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Arya Stark said:


> Now it's extremely slow. If I have a recording conflict and I fix it, the DVR doesn't realize it for a realllllly long time, so it won't let me record the show I want. Also, if I try to turn on closed captioning, sometimes that takes forever as well. The apps rarely work. And Smart Search isn't so smart anymore.


I believe that the Next NR Software Download will Correct your Situation so just hang in there for a little while and your problem should go away.

Directv is well aware of the situation.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Machael said:


> I read a post by someone a couple of pages back, that stated an update was coming in a couple of weeks. That was on 4/04/12. It's supposed to fix this.
> 
> I was giving them a bit of time to get things squared away, but this has gotten to the point of absurdity.
> 
> I have an HR21, and it takes 6+ seconds to get any menu/list/guide to show up. You must be extremely careful when deleting shows from the list, as it may not respond, so you hit it again, and you just erased 2 shows instead of one. Changing channels is a hit or miss thing....might work, might not...


Consider yourself lucky. That's the way my HR22 worked most of the time for the past 3 years. It actually works much better on the HD GUI. Only takes about 2 seconds for the guide to pop up now.


----------

